# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان حامد زيد

## زمان

الاسم : حامد زيد سعدون فارس العازمي 

مواليد 4/فبراير/1977 للميلاد 

الحاله الاجتماعيه : متزوج ولديه ثلاث ( اسماء-ساره-ريم ) 

حاصل على شهاده دبلوم تجاري من كلية الدراسات التجاريه 

عضو ديوانية شعراء النبط الكويتيه بدرجة شاعر ممتاز 

موظف في وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعيه والعمل 

كانت بدايته الاولى في الظهور عبر وسائل الاعلام من خلال البرنامج التلفزيوني (ديوانية شعراء النبط ) وذلك في اواخر عام 1996 للميلاد . والبدايه الفعليه بالصحافه من خلال مجلة المختلف في احتفالية العدد المؤوي وكان في نوفمبر 1999 للميلاد . 

له أربع إصدارات ... 
_ ديوان مقروء ويحمل اسم أربع خناجر 
_ والبوم مسموع يحمل أسم شعر حامد زيد 
_ وآخر يحمل أسم السفينه 
_ والاخير شريط مشترك للشاعر حامد زيد والشاعرخالد المريخي 
_ واسمه امسيةهلا فبراير ...

----------


## زمان

*مشكله لا جات حاجتك بيديـن البخيـل**مايفكـك ليـن تدفـع كثـر مايدفـعـه**ومشكله لا صرت مطعون بكفوف الدخيل**في ظهرك اربع خناجر وبالصدر اربعـه**ومشكله لا ضاق بالوقت رجـالً ثقيـل**يطلـب احبابـه وعيـا زمانـه ينفعـه**ليت ربي مايحاسب خليـلً مـن خليـل**دام مال الحـظ فزعـه وللوجـه اقنعـه**ودام مال العذل تالـي ومابالحيـل حيـل**الغـلا سمـاً نذوقـه ومـرً نجـرعـه**نحتري فيه القا والحصيل هو الحصيـل**مثـل حلمـاً ماتحقـق وعيـت اقطعـه**كني اللي حط بشفاه من جمـر المليـل**لا قـدر يرميـه للنـاس وزرا يبلـعـه**والظروف اللي حدتني لنيـران وفتيـل**عرضت دمع المحاجـر لشـيً يجزعـه**والمدامـع بالغـلا لا تحـال ولا تحيـل**والمشاكل كـل ماجـات جـات مجمعـه**اعذلوني عن هوى النفس وعيوني تخيل**في حبيـب ٍ ماتركتـه ولازلـت اتبعـه**مغرم في حب مثله ولا ارضى له بديـل**عيني تشوفه وقلبـي يجـوع ويشبعـه**ذاك كل مازان بالـي وطالعـت النخيـل**ماذكـرت الا ثباتـه بوقـت الزعزعـه**ماهو الاقطعة مـن حشـا قلبـاً عليـل**وماني الا قطعـة منـه مخلـوقً معـه**لا جميل شفت قبلـه ولا بعـده جميـل**العذارا رهن رمشه وانا رهـن اصبعـه**والله انه لو طلبني اطلـوع المستحيـل**لا اطلعه منـي منـاك يعنـي لا اطلعـه**ماعلي مـن الملامـه وهـرج الهبيـل**مشجع الرجال لا ثـار غيـره مشجعـه**في عيون اللي عشقني ولا جاني هزيـل**الله اللي حط عشقـه بقلبـي وزرعـه**لو سكت ينطق له الصم والدنيـا تسيـل**وان حكى لو يمشي المزن ياقف يسمعه**سلسبيل من شفاتـه يخالـط سلسبيـل**معمعه بسكات واحـلا سكـات بمعمعـه**ماهقيت ان اكثر الليل يمـرح بالجديـل**لين شفته شوف عينـي بكفـه يرفعـه**وان حيت ومابقالي معـه ياكـود ليـل**لا اسهره بأول غروبه وموت بمطلعـه**والله ان العشق جمره وطاحت بالشليـل**وان حصل ماطاعك الوقت بحبابك طعـه**من هو اللي علم عداي نكران الجميـل**ومن هو اللي خان خلي وحـاول يقنعـه**كل عاذل ردني عنك يالطـرف الكحيـل**ياعسى الله يقلعـه ياعسـى الله يقلعـه**يامعرض قلب الاحباب للـدرب الطويـل**السعه لا بـارك الله بالضيـق السعـه**والله ان الوقت قاسي وانا مانـي ذليـل**واشهد ان الرجل مرات ظنـه يخدعـه**وانتم اتعذلون خفـاق بعيـون العديـل**مارحمتم نـار جرحـه وحيـرة مدمعـه**والسوالف ليلها ليـل والحايـل يحيـل**والمشاكـل مشكلـه بمشكلـه متجمعـه**مشكله لا خانك الوقت بالحمـل الثقيـل**لو زرعت الزرع هوج العواصف يشلعه**ومشكله لاصار عاذلـك مايبـرد غليـل**لا تـرده طيـب كلمـه ولحـدً يمنعـه**ومشكله لا صرت مطعون بكفوف الدخيل**في ظهرك اربع خناجر وبالصدر اربعـه*

----------


## زمان

(الثريا) 


*ليـه تطعنـي وانـا ميـت بليـا**ماكفاك الي حصلّـي قبـل ساعـه**كن بيـن همومـي وبينـك حميـا**جيتكم واحـد وجيتونـي جماعـه**انت منـا والمصايـب مـن هنيـا**كلكم ضدي ترى ماهـي شجاعـه**ما ابشع من جروح طعنات القفيـا**غير سكيـنٍ تصيـب بهالبشاعـه**لاتتـوب ولاتــذوب ولا تـريـا**جرحها جرح وفظاعتهـا فظاعـه**ترتوي من فيـض دمـي والتفيـا**وصار قلبي مثل اخوها بالرضاعـه**وانت ليل لـو ضويتـه مايضيّـا**ضعت فيه وشفت نفسي في ضياعه**اتهيـا ويـن مـا اشوفـه تهيـا**وارسي بمرساه وشراعي شراعـه**مـن عرفتـه والمحيـا بالمحيـا**ومايروح الا ذراعي فـي ذراعـه**ان رضيت ارضيه وان عييت عيا**وان طلبني قلت له سمـع وطاعـه**ما عشقت من النجوم إلا ((الثريا))**وماملكت من الكنـوز إلا القناعـه**وانت وجيوش المـوادع والجفيـا**كيف اوقف ضدكم وانتـم جماعـه**لوبجيكـم بالشجاعـه والحمـيـا**البلا ان الكثـره تغلـب الشجاعـه*

----------


## زمان

(الحلم)
 


*بوقـت مـن البطا،وبليـل تتـراقـص شياطيـنـه**بعد شفت الضيا ينـزع مـن ثيـاب المسـا ثلثيـن**تحايلـت المنـام اللـي مـثـل بيـتـك تمريـنـه**وانا اللي من تفارقنا وأنـا ماغمضـت لـي عيـن**غريبـة كـل حلـم يـمـر بـرقـادي تزوريـنـه**والاغرب كيف أحلم الحلم،وارجع واحلمـه بعديـن؟**قبـل يومين،شفتـك بالمنام..وقمـت مـن حينـه!**ونمت أمس،ورجع نفس المنام اللـي قبـل يوميـن**أنا اللي قبـل اسافـر شلـت قلبـي مـن شرايينـه**تركته فـي يـدك مثـل الأمانـه ،واحفظيهـا زيـن**تـرى حفـظ الأمانـه دين..مجـبـورة ترديـنـه**أجل ، مافيه أحد كد قال لك(حفـظ الأمانـة ديـن)؟!**مـرد المقفـي بيلفـي.. ويستـوفـي ،وتوفيـنـه**بعـد ليلـه ،ثلاثه،أربعه،عشره،شهـر، شهـريـن**إذا انتـي ،ماانتـي بقـد الكـلام اللـي تقوليـنـه**حرام..استامنك حاجـة،وإذا جيـت اطلبـك تنسيـن**تخونين،وتبيـن أرضى.!وأحـد يرضـى تخونينـه!**أنا لاجيـت أخونـك، مـع حبيبـة ثانيه،ترضيـن.؟**من أول مارجعت من السفـر ماشفـت لـك بينـه؟**وأنا اللي كنت أحسبك قبل ادوس ارض المطار..تجين**تكونين أنتي أول شخـص عينـي تحتضـن عينـه**وكنـت أتخيلـك مـن زود فرحـة رجعتي..تبكيـن**وأشـوف بدمعتـك حكيك..وأعرفـه قبـل تحكينـه**واجيب أحلى مـن اللـي بتحكينه،وأتركـك تحكيـن**تقولين:الـوطـن نـور..وأقـول بنورمضـويـنـه**تقولـي لي:غديـت أحلى،وأقول:عيونـك الحلويـن**كــلام نــام بشفاهك..وخفـتـي لاتصحـيـنـه**ذخرتيـه لغـرام للـي ينام...ويـتـرك تصحـيـن**تغانمـتـي غيابي..لـيـن رجحـتـي موازيـنـه**تعلم مـن يـدك لمـس الكفـوف وعلمـك تجفيـن**وليتـك لاقـيـه بــه شي..فيـنـي ماتلاقيـنـه!**مهـو بغرور..لكـن خابـرك مالـك أمـل تلقـيـن**تغافلـك بغـلا..والإ الحـلا مهـو بمـن زيـنـه!!**تزينه الصور ..بس الصحيح ابـن الحـلال زويـن**وأنـا مانـي بنقـاص عنـه يـوم أنـك تبديـنـه**نصيبي..هو نصيبي لـو يسددهـا مـن الصوبيـن**قنـوع بمظهـري ،والـسـم مايـذبـح ثعابيـنـه**على قول المثـل مانـي حلو..لكنـي مانـي شيـن**إذا أهـداك الزهـر مره،فأنـا اهديتـك بساتيـنـه**وإذا ألهاك بفرح ليلـه، فانـا تهـت لبكـاك سنيـن**وإذا استضعفـتـك أملاكه...وشتـتـك ملاييـنـه**أنا حتـى فتـات الخبـزة أقسمهـا معـك نصيـن**طموحـي ،بـس أجـي وأظفـر بشـي تستحقينـه**تدينـتـه ،تسلفته،سرقـتـه ،مومـهـم منـيـن؟**كأنـي مـن كثـر ماارضـى بكـل اللـي تمنيـنـه**لـو انـك تطلبيـن الله ..يعنينـي، بقـول آمـيـن**أنا ماالعب علـى الحبلين،وقـت الطيـش وسنينـه**تبين الحين يوم أني كبرت العـب علـى الحبليـن؟**ترى عنـد البـدو بالـذات عيـب اللـي تسوينـه**حـلاتـك لاعشقتي..تعشقيـنـي لـيـوم الـديـن**غـرامٍ نسكـن ضلوعه..حشيمـه مـن مجانيـنـه**جفا،يجمـع معزتنا...ولاعـشـق يــذل أثنـيـن**كـثـار الـلـي تحـدونـي وقالـولـي :تحبيـنـه**امانـه ...لاتخلينـي صغـيـر بعينـهـم تكفـيـن**لانــي كـــل ماقالوا(تخون)..اقول:مسكـيـنـه**عليـك الله وأمانه..علميهـم منـهـو المسكـيـن**أنـا خايـف لياطـاح الجمـل تكـثـر سكاكيـنـه**وأنـا ماعـاد بضلوعـي مكـان لطعنـة السكيـن**مثـل ماقالواالمكتـوب واضـح مــن عناويـنـه**لو ارحل منك للغربه بسافـر مـن ظلامـك ويـن؟**كفايه..كـل حـلـم يـمـر بـرقـادي تزوريـنـه**كفاية..مـن تفارقنا..وأنـا ماغمضـت لـي عيـن**قبل يوميـن شفتـك بالمنـام وقمـت مـن حينـه**ونمت أمس،ورجع نفس المنام اللـي قبـل يوميـن*

----------


## زمان

*(ادلعها وولعها)*
 

*بعـد ماقابلتنـي عاتبـوهـا**على شوف الحبايب حاسبوها**خذوها وأبعدوها غصب عني**وعن وجهة طريقي جنّبوهـا**وشالوها عن عيوني غصيبه**عواذل وأغصبوني وأغصبوها**خذوها من يديني شوف عيني**وعن عيني تعدّوا وأحجبوهـا**كلام وصدّقوا بالبنـت كذبـه**وهم اللي مـن أول كذّبوهـا**وهم وشدخلهم في مال بيّـن**لبوهـا والخلايـق طالبوهـا**وفيّـه لاتخـون ولاتعـانـد**جسوره والمواعيد أرعبوهـا**مـلاكٍ كاملـه والكامـل الله**ولكـن العـواذل عذربـوهـا**وهي كلما دعتني تشتكي لـي**عن اللي سالفتنـا سرّبوهـا**تخاف وتلتفت مع كـل كلمـه**تظـن أن العـواذل راقبوهـا**تلفّت من عقب ماهي جريئـه**شجاعـه ماتهـاب وهيّبوهـا**وأهدّيها وأنـا حايـر وثايـر**مصيبـه ياعـذابٍ عذبوهـا**وهم كلما خذوها عن طريقـي**تراهم صوب قلبـي قرّبوهـا**وأنا ماتعّبـت قلبـي خيانـه**خيانـه رتّبوهـا وأحسبوهـا**ولا يعجـز خفوقـي لايقابـل**جفا من حاربـوه وحاربوهـا**وأنا لي عزّة ٍ تفرض عليّـه**أخاطب بالجفا من خاطبوهـا**وأكسر لوحة الماضي وأزيلـه**وأخرّبهـا مثـل ماخرّبوهـا**وأذوّقهم نـدم ماصـار فيهـا**وأشرّبهم من اللـي شرّبوهـا**وأدلّعهـا وأولّعهـا بنفسـي**وأشرٌّقهـا بعـد ماغرّبوهـا**وأعوّضها عن اللي راح كلـه**وعن ذيـك الليالـي كلّبوهـا**غلاها بالحشـى لازال ثابـت**ولو حتـى بغيـري حبّبوهـا**وغلاي بقلبها مـرّ وتعـدى**غلاهـا لأمهـا ولا لأبـوهـا*

----------


## زمان

*(التمثال)* 

*عفا الله عن خطا غدر الخناجر والضلـوع ابطـال**بسامح واتركـك تحـت الظـلام الحالـك لحالـك**دخيلك وفر دموعـك تـرى هـدر الدمـوع اذلال**وترى ما فيه أحد يصبر مثـل صبـري بغربالـك**انا عيب علـي أنقـض كلامـي والرجـال افعـال**واذا قلت اقطـع احبالـك ترانـي بقطـع حبالـك**عشان اكسب هدب عينك تجرعت العـذاب اشكـال**وليتـك تـرأف بحالـي علشـان ارأف بحـالـك**مسوي فـي حياتـي شـي مـا يذكـر ولا ينقـال**حشا حتى العدو وهو العـدو مـا يعمـل اعمالـك**تمسيني علـى الهـم وتصبحنـي علـى الغربـال**تقلطنـي فناجيلـك وتقـصـر عـنـي دلالــك**تحملت التعـب لجلـك وانـا حملـي يهـد جبـال**رحلت من العـذاب ومـا وقفـت الا علـى جالـك**علامك كل مـا جيـك متواضـع جيتنـي تختـال؟**معاك اليا متي بصبـر وصبـري معـك يحلالـك؟**مثل ما اقبلـت لعيونـك لـزوم تلـد لـي باقبـال**ومثل ما قد حشمتك حس واحشم قلبي اشوى لـك**أنـا محـدن بجابرنـي أسايـر معـك هالمنـوال**ترى لانـي تبيـع لـك ولا نـي باصغـر عيالـك**أنا جيت اعشقك نبض ومشاعر ما اعشقك (تمثال)**أنا جيت اسكنك واحياك وابقى فيـك وابقـى لـك**أنا جيت بظما عاشق تعب يطـرد سـراب الـلال**أنا جيت استفز رضاك مـن فرقـاك والجـا لـك**أنا ما همت بك عاقل أنـا كنـت اعشقـك بخبـال**أنا ما كنت احبك حي أنـا كنـت اعشقـك هالـك**تخيل من كثر مـا اخـاف تلقـى للزعـل مدخـال**أخاف اخطي على طيفـك وادوس برجلـي ظلالـك**تبعتـك والعـرب تتبـع رعـود البـارق الهمـال**وانا شفت المطـر يتبعـك فـي حلـك وترحالـك**كأن اللي خلق حسنك خلقني مـع جسـدك ظـلال**وصرت اقرب جسد يمشي معـك باقفـاك واقبالـك**أبـي قلبـك يحـس انـه فقـد بمحبتـه رجــال**ملكته من هدب عين وخسـرت رضـاه باهمالـك**صحيح ان الفراق اقسـى ولكـن الوصـال محـال**أنا صعبن علي أرضي غـرورك واضعـف قبالـك**بعـد مـا حققـت عينـي فبعـدك للرقـاد امـال**أعود للسهر؟ -- يا خـوي فـال الله ولا فالـك!**ببدل نظرتك فيني واجـي لـك كـل يـوم بحـال**بكون اقـرب مـن ثيابـك عليـك ولا تهيـا لـك**بلمك وانثرك واجمعـك وارجـع وانثـرك باهمـال**بخونك وازعلك وارضيك وازعل منك وارضى لـك**أبرسم بالثرى وجهـك وابدفـن صورتـك برمـال**أبشكي للعـرب فرقـاك واضحـك عنـد عذالـك**أبهديك الوصال فـراق واهديـك الفـراق وصـال**بسوي مثل مـا شوفـك تسـوي وافعـل افعالـك**عشان تعرف من فينا الزعول ومن وسيـع البـال**أبيـك تـذوق فنجالـي وانـا بــذوق فنجـالـك**نصيحة واحتفظ فيها قصر معـك الزمـن أو طـال**أبي تسمـع كلامـي زيـن وتحطـه علـى بالـك**اذا حبك هبال اطفـال لـك عنـدي هبـال اطفـال**ولا --- وابشر بعد بهبال حب ٍ ما هـو بهبالـك**واذا قصدك تهين اسمي عشـان تشمـت العـذال**ترى لا انته ولا غيرك --- ولا عشرة من اشكالك*

----------


## زمان

(*السفينة)* 


*ضاقت وساع الفيافي والوعد متن السفينـه**للطريق اللي دعاني بعد أمـان الله وأمانـه**لاتنادينـي وصونـي قلبـك الله لايهيـنـه**لايراهن في رجوعي لجل مايخسـر رهانـه**ليه ما أرحل عن غرامك بعد ماذقت الغبينـه**أذكريلي شي واحد يستحـق أقعـد عشانـه**قلب ماحن لوصالي مانـي بحاجـة حنينـه**وأشهد أنـه مايعـزر بالرفيـع الا هوانـه**الهـوى الغـدار حـد الله مابينـي وبينـه**والرجل لاخير فيه إن ماحفظ قدره وصانـه**واحدٍ مثلي اليا من حدتـه عوجـا سنينـه**ماشكى لقرب أبن ادم لوهو أقرب من أخوانه**يوم قلبـي ماعصـاك وماقدرتـي تذبحينـه**ليه خنتي فيه وأنتي معه من نفس الديانـه**كان ذبحي بيدك أرحملي من اللـي تفعلينـه**وأن طلبتـك تذبحينـي ماذبحتينـي لعانـه**كل جرحٍ من جروحي تذكرينـه .. تنكرينـه**كن مالك في نزيفه (يـد) خانـت بالأمانـه**ينزف الخافق تواضع لين لطختـي جبينـه**والا أنا ماكنت أبيها توصـل لحـد الأهانـه**قلت من باب الميانـه صاحبـك وتعذبينـه**لعنبوك إرخي معاي أشوي ماصارت ميانـه**طعت عقلك يوم قيل إن العقل للبنـت زينـه**لكن الشرهه علي اللي كنت أحسب إنك تكانه**من بعد ماكنتي أنتي في حشاي أغلى سجينه**بوعدك بطلق سراحك وأتهمينـي بالأدانـه**وين رايح..؟ لأي دربٍ مايرجـع للمدينـه**ليه رايح..؟ لان قلبك ماترك قلبـي وشانـه**كيف أبنسى.؟ ربي اللي ملهم القلب السكينه**مثل ماعانه بقربك لانـوى فرقـاك عانـه**كان قاسي يجرح أطراف السكاكين السنينـه**مايطيح وبنتٍ مثلـك حبهـا هـزت كيانـه**والا أنا خابر خفوقـي مايمـد الا الثمينـه**وإن بغى يغيض الثريا قعد القمـرى وزانـه**مزعلٍ لجلك هنوفٍ رجـت عقـول رزينـه**وإن تهادت بالطريق الجرهدي تزهر جنانـه**جادلٍ كـن الجمـال قبالهـا كتـف يدينـه**والقمر لو شاورت له ينزح وتقعـد مكانـه**كانت أول من تحكم في فـروع الياسمينـه**وأن تعدتهن تثنـن خيزرانـه .. خيزرانـه**بعتها لجلك وصارت لأصغر أطرافك رهينـه**وألا هي لفتة هدبها تغمـرك ثقـل ورزانـه**والخفوق اللي تغذى مـن معـزة والدينـه**مشكلته إنه تعلق في زمـن ماهـو زمانـه**كل مازادت جراحه وأكتشف غلطة ضنينـه**صدقيه أن قال مابه شخص يستاهل حنانـه**يـوم نـادا يافلانـه مارضيتـي تسمعينـه**ليـن صـوت يافلانـه ,يافلانـه ,يافلانـه**كنت أشوفك زعفرانه تقرض الورد وتدينـه**يمكن أني ماقطفتك بس أشوفـك زعفرانـه**كنت أهاب البعد عنـك وأطلبـك لاتذكرينـه**كان خوف من الفراق وخطوت الفرقا جبانه**وماقتنعت أن الخيانه للرجل تلـوي يمينـه**لين ماربي بعثك وذقت مـن طعـم الخيانـه**إسمحيلي..مابقـى فينـي مكـانٍ تطعنينـه**وأقبلي من جوف قلبي كل عطفه وأمتنانـه**والله الله في عذابك بتركـك عينـك بعينـه**دلليـه ولايـرده عـن شقـاك إلا لسانـه**والا أنا قررت أسافر وأمتطي ظهر السفينـه**لأن مابه شي واحد يستحق أقعـد عشانـه*

----------


## زمان

*(الاسطوره)* 


*ماتقبلـت الفـراق مـا ليـدي فيـه حيـلـه**آه لو ان الظـروف المقبلـه تكشـف قدرهـا**لو يعرف الشخص منّا وش مع الغيب ابيجي له**كان جنبنا المشاكل من قبـل يوقـع ضررهـا**ما هقيت الليله اللـي جابـت الفرقـا طويلـه**لين صارت ليلة امس بعيني اطول من شهرها**والعذاب اللي يذوب بعين مـن يفقـد خليلـه**عندي اكبر من عذاب العين لو تفقـد نظرهـا**والحبيب اللي صـدوده مثـل مداتـه جزيلـه**صد عني واعرفه لو صد عن حاجـه هجرهـا**كن روحي يوم حست في جفاه وصعـب نيلـه**بشرتنـي بالضيـاع وشـدة العـزم لسفرهـا**ما رحمها مـن هـلاك ومـا تقبّلهـا دخيلـه**تحتضر قدام عينه ليـن ماتـت مـن قهرهـا**عاد ليت اللي ذبحها وارهب المـوت بوسيلـه**ما دفن وجـه الضحيـه والسكاكيـن بنحرهـا**ليت قلبه يـوم سـوى فعلتـه كمّـل جميلـه**لو غسلها من عروقه وبكفن صـدره قبرهـا**من حفر بضلوع قلبـه حفـرةٍ تكفـي قتيلـه**ليه ما يدفن قتيله بالضلـوع اللـي حفرهـا؟**اشتكيتـه للرفـوف وللبـراويـز الهزيـلـه**وانذعرت من النياح اللي سمعته في صورهـا**رحت اسولف للجبال الصم عن قصـة رحيلـه**ما تركت متونها الا ينحـت الدمـع بصخرهـا**واحدٍ حقق جماله كذب اساطيـر الـف ليلـه**يسكن السبع البحور ويحبس الحـور بدررهـا**الـدروب بكبرياهـا ترتجـف تحتـه ذليـلـه**والورود اللي تقبّـل خطوتـه تنبـت بأثرهـا**والغصون اليا بغاهـا تنثنـي له.تنثنـي لـه**والفياض ان حب ينثر عطرها يلمس زهرهـا**لو يصوّت للغديـر المنجـرف جفـف سبيلـه**وان تبسّم للجبـال الصامتـه نطّـق حجرهـا**كل حاجه تستوي له. لي بغاهـا تستـوي لـه**بالنظر واستغفر الله لو بقول : انـه سحرهـا**ذاك لو بـس يتمنـا فاكهـة شجـرة ضليلـه**بس يفتح راحت ايده ويتساقط لـه ثمرهـا !**كن ربي سخـر لـه المعجـزات المستحيلـه**واصبح اسطوره وكل الالسنـه تنقـل خبرهـا**هان محجر دمع عيني ليـن جفّـف سلسبيلـه**والتفت لأخيـر دمعـه قبّلـت يـده ونثرهـا**دمعةٍ كن بشقاهـا يـوم طاحـت فـي شليلـه**جادلٍ جات بـدويٍ تطلـب الستـر وسترهـا**له علي انه ليا من طاح مـن عينـي تشيلـه**ولي عليـه انـه يرجّـع لابتساماتـي ثغرهـا**لو طعوني بالسكاكيـن بيـده تشفـي غليلـه**لاشتريها من عذابـي وادفـع بدمـي مهرهـا**واطلبه ينهال فيني طعـن ليـن يطيـح حيلـه**بس لا يترك عيوني تنحـرم نعمـة بصرهـا**له بعيني مثل مـا للطهـر بالنفـس الاصيلـه**تقطع يدين الردا لو مس شعره مـن شعرهـا**مابغيتـه غيـر دربٍ شتّـت اقـدام الدليلـه**مزنةٍ ما بللتنـي واستحيـت اطلـب مطرهـا**والعطايا مـن يديـن الخلـق للطالـب قليلـه**والوهايب من يـد الله للعبـاد اجـل وأرهـا**وان نسيت اني زرعت العشق وحظوظي بخيله**ما نسيت ان العطايا تستحـق اللـي شكرهـا**صعب تلقى شخص وافي يجزي الطيب بمثيله**والعرب كد قالت ان : الناس ما تترك قشرهـا*

----------


## زمان

*(الاولى والتالي)* 


*جا نهـار مـا رحمتنـي جيتـه وقدومـه**شفت فيه النـاس واجـد واقفيـن اقبالـي**كنت احسب انها حقيقة والعـرب ملمومـه**وقمت افضفض عن همومي واشتكي غربالي**ويوم زال الحـزن عنـي وانجـلا بغيومـه**واثرني ما غير اسولـف بالخـلا بلحالـي**من عذابي قمت اعـزي قصـة مرحومـة**ولعـت بيديـن خلـي وانطفـت بهمالـي**قصةٍ لدت عيـون صويحبـي مـن نومـه**يوم شلت المـوت بيـدي وابتلـوا عذالـي**ما رضيت اكسر غلاي وما قـدرت ارومـه**وعاذلي ما صد عني ومـا قـوى منزالـي**إبتليتـه ليـن جتنـي خنجـر مسمـومـة**وابتلانـي ليـن جـاب الاولـى والتـالـي**والله انه مـا عذلنـي ليـن شـق هدومـه**ولين خانتنـي عزومـي وانكسـر تمثالـي**والا انا ما كنت ابين لا أمطـرت ديمومـة**بالمدامع مـن فـراق المخلصيـن امثالـي**كنـت اوقـف واتذكـر نفخـة اليشمومـة**واذكر اني كنت غالي فـي عيـون الغالـي**واحـد كانـت نسايـم سيرتـه بسمومـه**وكان كل ما شاف ظلمي بالهـوى يلجالـي**ذاك والله كل ما أرسل في حشاي سهومـه**انتهـى ليـل السكينـة وأبتـدا زالـزالـي**ووالله اني كل ما اسمع سيرتـه وعلومـه**قمت اشوف الموت الاحمر واقـف بظلالـي**واشهد اني كل ما اسهى وافتكـر برسومـه**وما وعيت الا وانا ارمي غترتـي وعقالـي**ليـت ربـي يحتميـه ويحرسـه ويدومـه**يومه اقرب من عروقي للجسـد بوصالـي**وليتني لما عرفتـه مـا عرفـت خصومـه**وما وقعـت بظلـم نـاس ماوراهـم والـي**العـذول اللـي حرمنـي حاجـة مقسومـة**ليـه يحرمنـي قهوتي(والـدلال دلالــي)؟**وليه يسأل في غرامي وان بغيت اسومـه؟**دام صار الجيـب جيبـي والريـال اريالـي**والله ان العشـق شـي يستحـق القومـة**واشهد ان عيـون خلـي تستحـق افعالـي**يكفـي انـه لا نظرلـي نظـرة محشومـة**يرتجف كفي ويوقـع مـن يـدي فنجالـي**وان لمحت بطرف عينـه دمعـة مكتومـة**جيت كلـي مـن عذابـي عالـي متعالـي**وان تبوسم لي بعينـه والشفـا مضمومـة**والله ان مدري وش اللي بعدهـا يجرالـي**ليت يومـي قبـل يومـه أو معـاه بيومـه**وليت حالـه غيـر حالـي دام هـذا حالـي**إن غفيت الليـل جتنـي بالمنـام حلومـه**وان صحيت الصبح ناسي سيرته يطرالـي**والله ليبطـي وعينـي تسهـره وتقـومـه**والله ليبطـي عذولـي مـا يفـك حبالـي**دامني لا زلـت احبـه واعشقـه بهمومـه**بذكره مـع كـل خطـوة حللـت ترحالـي**بذكره مـع كـل ليلـة مظلمـة مشؤومـة**نزلتنـي فـي حشـاه ورفعـت منـزالـي**وبذكره مـع كـل دمعـة نوخـت بكمومـه**وعلمتني بان قـدري فـي غرامـه عالـي**وبذكره مـع كـل نظـره بائسـة مظلومـة**حسستني بانه اخـر مـن نـوى يصفالـي**وبذكره كا ما نسيتـه وان ذكـرت سلومـه**قمت اشوف الناس واجـد واقفيـن قبالـي**وان حسبت انها حقيقه والعـرب ملمومـة**ما تحكمـت بسكوتـي ليـن طـال جدالـي**ويوم زال الحـزن عنـي وانجـلا بغيومـه**واثرني لا زلت اسولـف بالخـلا بالحالـي*

----------


## زمان

*(المباني)* 


*جابك الله من غياب ٍ ضيّـق صـدور المبانـي**قبل لا الوحشه تزعزع بيتك الصلـب وتبيـده**بيتك اللي من رحلـت وكـل جدرانـه تعانـي**ماتحمـل ينتظـر شهريـن وعيونـك بعيـده**الله العالـم لـو إنـك جيـت متأخـر ثوانـي**ماتشوف إلا بقايا مـن حصـاه ومـن حديـده**من عرفتك وأنت تايه من مواني لـي موانـي**وتارك ٍ قلبي مولّع مـن وقيـده فـي وقيـده**ضاعـت سنينـي أحـد بهاليالـي وتحدانـي**وأنت ماتشبع غياب ولاتخـاف مـن النقيـده**ودي أتحمـد لـك الله بالسلامـه , مامدانـي**كل ماتوصـل برحلـه ترجـع برحلـه جديـده**دام تدري كل وجـه ٍ غيـر وجـه الله فانـي**ياخي أكسبلك ثواب وخاف ربـك فـي عبيـده**كان فيني عيـب قلي:فينـي العيـب الفلانـي**كان هرجي مزعلـك فـي شـي قلي:لاتعيـده**عيب تصغر في عيوني وأنت برقاب الغوانـي**كيف تستسهل طعوني وأنت خابرنـي وليـده ؟**لعنبوك أن مت بيدك من يفكك مـن أخوانـي ؟**لحزنوا ربعي على فرقاي شاللـي تستفيـده ؟**أنت منت اللي عشقته أنت أكيد انسـان ثانـي**ليه صرت بهالبرود وبهالاحاسيـس البليـده ؟**وين حبك للزعـل .ويـن العنـاد الأولانـي ؟**وين حنّية زمـان وفرحـة العمـر الرغيـده ؟**وين ذاك اللي اليا أقبـل مايبـات إلا بمأنـي ؟**وين راح اللي اليا أقفى مايـروح ألا فقيـده ؟**واحد ٍ من جابـه الله بـس يامـر ويعصانـي**الوحيد اللي أخافه غصب وأمشي معـه سيـده**(مابغيت أطيـح بيـده) ليـن ماربـي بلانـي**ولا أنا لو هي بكيفي (مابغيـت أطيـح بيـده)**ذاك بس اللـي يامـن جيتـه يلخبـط كيانـي**اللي بنظـره ينشـف دم قلبـي فـي وريـده**قبل أشوفه أجمع اله أحلى القصايـد والمعانـي**وأن لقيته ماعرفت أقـول لـي جملـه مفيـده**الف مره قبلـه أعـد القصيـده مـن لسانـي**ولعنبوه أن جيت عنده قمت أخربط بالقصيـده**أمدحه وأنا أدري أنـه لـو تباطانـي نسانـي**أنطحه وانا أعرفه مجنـون وأفكـاره عنيـده**من يسوي بي سواتك يالرهيف الاسمرانـي ؟**منهو من الناس غيرك غلطته ترفع رصيـده ؟**من يقص(جناح طيرك)وأنت أعز أنسان جاني ؟**ليه أخاف(رماح غيرك)وأنت ضرباتك سديده ؟**ان تبعتك .أتبعك من طيبـي وواسـع بطانـي**ولا أنا لاجيـت أكيـد انسـان عـزالله بكيـده**أقدر أنزع لك ثيابـي وألبـس ثيـاب الأنانـي**وأقدر أطلع من عذابي والعب بدورك وأجيـده**ومستعد أكسب رهاني لو بغيت أكسب رهانـي**وأخدعك بحساس كاذب وأتحدى مـن يصيـده**أبك أنا لي شفت خلّي حط غيري فـي مكانـي**والله إني لتركه وأن صد لعشـق سيـد سيـده**جيت مابيك تحقرني جيت أبيـك تعـز شانـي**جيت أبي فزعة ظلوعك من مشاعرك البليـده**خلني داخل (حدودك) وأجبـر بخاطـر زمانـي**أكذب بباقي (وعودك) وأصدق بلحظـه سعيـده**أنتشلني من (بـرودك) لـو تولّـع بالمحانـي**عطني أحساس (بوجودك) وأخذ كل اللي تريـد**تكفى واليا قلت :تكفى بيع خلـق الله عشانـي**لاتضيّع من يدينـي فرصـة العمـر الوحيـده**يعلم الله شفت منـك ومـن غيابـك ماكفانـي**كان ماتقـدر تخفـف هـم قلبـي !! لاتزيـده**شف غيابك وش يسوي بالصـدور وبالمبانـي**وأنت تدري كيف كانت صدمت غيابك شديـده**والله أنك لو وصلـت البيـت متأخـر ثوانـي**مالقيت إلا بقايـا مـن حصـاه ومـن حديـده*

----------


## زمان

*(الشعــــراء)* 

*مابقى الا سـود الايـام تحرمـك الرقـاد**
كيف الاوهـام اتجـرأ اتسريـك مغبـونمن متى تجزع من الدمع وتخاف البعـاد؟من متى تقفي بك ظنون وتجيبك ظنـون؟صرت تاخذ كذبتي صدق، ومزاحي وكـادلو بقول اني بخونك تحسب انـي بخـونماتعرف ان كل شاعـر يهيـم بكـل واد؟وانهـم دايـم يقولـون مـالا يفعـلـون؟ابك انا لاقلت ابنسـاك وانكـرت الـودادوالله انـي مانسيتـك وولاهـم يحزنـونمن جزع من صفعة الشمس يطمع بالبـرادومن فقد وجهاته الخمس يلقى بك ركـوناعتبرها هفـوة انسـان او كبـوة جـوادلو بتسمح فانت غالي ولو تجـرح تمـونعـد صداتـك مـروة وطعناتـك ضمـادخلهن لاراحـن طعـون ولا ردن طعـونخنجرك يستاهل الطعـن ومتونـي شـدادومنك يازين الخناجر ويا بخـت المتـونردلي حنيـة المـزح باحسـاس الجمـادخلنا واحد يجي صلـب والثانـي حنـونموت فيني واندفـن فيـك بثيـاب الحـدادوان حييت أموت لرضاك واحيا بك بهـونمره ارقد بالكفـن وانـت ترقـد بالمهـادومرة ارقد بالمهد وانـت ترقـد بالكفـونادري ان شجونك شجون واعنادك عنـادوالبلا ان عنادك عناد وشجونـك شجـونربك اللي سخرك لـي تقـود ومـا تقـادوالله الخالـق ولله فـي خلقـه شــؤونازرع ضلوعي من رضاك وابشر بالحصادلعنبو من جيت ترضيـه وتـرد امحـزونبس تسوالك بلـد ؟ قـول تسوالـك بـلادانت كـل العالـم بكـون ولحالـك بكـونمابعـد محبتـك حـب ومـرادك مــرادغير كونك سيد حشاي تدري من تكـون ؟نعمتين اختصوا الخلق من جـود الجـوادكافل الأرزاق مـن حيـث مـالا تعلمـونالبنـون ونعمـة المـال بعيـون العبـادزينة الدنيا بـلا شـك فـي كـل العيـونمثل زينة دنيتي بـس عنـدي شـي زادمن عرفتك صاروا المال وانـت والبنـونانتشي بك نشـوة التيـه لعنـاق الرشـادوافزع الك فزعة القرم لشهـاب الزبـونواحصنك تحصين الأرزاق عن درب الفسادواعشقك عشق المظاليم لفراق السجـونلو تزيد الشـوق جمـرة تحولنـي رمـادلو يزيد العشق شعـرة بوصـل للجنـونخـل هقواتـك كبيـرة ونظراتـك بـعـادكانك انت بكبرك تهون من اللي ما يهون ؟ازعلك وارهن حياتي تحت رحمـة زنـادتهبى لا والله الا انـت والمـوت تهبـونعاد اذا ما ارضاك هرجي ولا اللي قلت فادانـنـا لله وانــا الـيـه راجـعــونوانت باكر بتعـرف علـى نـاس جـدادوالكلام يجيك من كـل شكـل وكـل لـونلاتحسب ان كـل كلمـة بتسمعهـا وكـادولا تصدق هرج شاعر وتخدعك الظنـوندايم اعرف كـل شاعـر يهيـم بكـل وادوان هـم دايـم يقولـون مـا لا يفعلـونحتى انا اللي قلت اعشقك وما اطيق البعاديمكن اطلع ماعشقتك .. ولا هم يحزنـون*

----------


## زمان

*(االذيب والراعي)* 




*انا قلبي على الفرقا نوى روحه بدون رجـوع*
*مثل طير بلا سبق وبـلا وكـر وبـلا راعـي**تهيا للجفا خطوة يبي بقصى الطريـق هجـوع**يدور للعنـا ملجـا طريـق قلـوب جزاعـي**فديتك يالخفوق بحب وجرح وقطرتين دمـوع**قبل لايجبـرك خلـك علـى وتلـوي ذراعـي**تعنيت وسبقت الوقت ولا عشت الغرام اسبوع**انا مابي من الدنيا هبـوب تطـرح شراعـي**لعبت بدوري العاشق وكنت التابـع المتبـوع**وتلعب عيني ادوار الرسالة في يـد الساعـي**رقيت الحب من ساسه الى راسه ولع وخضوع**ورجل ٍتصعد الهامه ورجـل ٍتحتضـن قاعـي**عرفت ان الهوى ظالم مثل ظلم العطش والجوع**وأظني يوم انا عاشق شبيه الغافـي الواعـي**غفيت بعشقي الخاين ووعيت بعمري المدفوع**واشوف القلب لأيامي غدا ناعي وأنـا ناعـي**وانا بقبل على الفرقا وبضوي للظلام شمـوع**ولا لي بالشقا حاجه ولا بـه للسفـر داعـي**وببدي رحلة الفرقا وبأرحل وانهي الموضـوع**مادام ان العذول اللي لبس ثوبي مـع قناعـي**ابعرف ياترى بعدي من اللي يقطف المـزروع**وانا مالي بهاالدنيـا سـوى خلـي ومرباعـي**سطا ذيب على المرعي وسلمت بخافق مفزوع**وفدوة لو يموتـن القطيـع ويسلـم الراعـي*

----------


## زمان

*(الجريمة)* 


*يوم ثارت في جنون مـن جنـون الجاهليـه**عاتبتني لين شبـت فـي شرايينـي لهبهـا**واستفزتنـي وفـزت وزعلـت منـي عليـه**وستضاقت من كلامي يـوم زعلنـي عتبهـا**من بعدها ما بقى لـي فـي محانيهـا بقيـه**اسدلت دمع المحاجر للبكـا ورخـت هدبهـا**والله اني مانويـت ابـدي معاهـا بالخطيـه**بس هي اللي تعدت حدهـا لحظـة غضبهـا**والله اني كنت اكابـر بالعتـب بحسـن نيـه**بس ابدري هو صحيح اني الوحيد اللي عجبها**يمكن اني كنت قاسي بالعتـب معهـا شويـة**كثر ما كانت تمنى راحتـي واعشـق تعبهـا**جرحتنـي بالكـلام وكبـرت حيـل القضيـة**واخسرت بي كل عرق من شراييني كسبهـا**ولا هـي ماكـان فيهـا للمـوادع مقدريـة**والجفا كانت تعافه بـس مـدري وش قلبهـا**ليتني مارحت اقيـاس قيمتـي عنـد بدويـة**رجعت لـي كـل عـرق حبهـا ولا نهبهـا**وعلمتني كيف بالجفا وانتصر وابقى ضحيـه**وعلمتني كيف قلبي لـو غلبهـا مـا غلبهـا**وعلمتني يـوم صـدت عنفـوان الاجوديـة**ماتلـوح للمقفـي لـو سلبهـا مـا سلبهـا**رابية بين القبايـل والعـرب واهـل الحميـة**عاقلـه ماتبـذر إلا نخلـة تعـرف رطبهـا**إن تهادت ذكرتنـي فـي خفـوق العامريـه**وإن تمادت تركب ابليس الرجيـم وماركبهـا**جفنها لا سلهمت به مـا يطليـق السامريـة**تسحبه برضاه عينه وان سهت عينه سحبهـا**وان حكت تعطي مكانـه للحـروف الابجديـة**كـن كلمتهـا تلفـت للكـلام اللـي عقبهـا**والحروف اليـا تعـدت بالشفـاه النرجسيـة**كنها صـارت قصيـدة بـس ربـي ماكتبهـا**وش بوصف من حلاها وش بخلـي للبريـة**مابها بالحسن عيـب واكشفتـه الا حجبهـا**شعرها فيه الخوي اللي تبـرى مـن خويـه**والشفا لو تشرب الما واختلط فيهـا شربهـا**كن في ضمة شفاهـا جمرتيـن بنـار حيـه**كل من حس بدفاها وحتـرق صـد وقربهـا**شفتها مثل الجريمـه وابتليـت ابهـا بليـه**غلطة ٍجيت اتحاشى ظلمهـا قلـت ارتكبهـا**كل شـي شفـت فيهـا فيـه نبـره جاذبيـه**موهبة من فضل ربي واشهد ان الله وهبهـا**كلـهـا لله بلله فاتـنـه هــا لآدمـيــه**عاجبتني من بداية راسهـا لا سفـل كعبهـا**لـو تبادلنـي شعـوري والهديـة بالهديـة**ماوفت لي لو تبيـع ثيابهـا واغلـى ذهبهـا**هملتنـي والقلـوب الجرهـديـة جرهـديـة**وحرقتنـي والمحبـه نارهـا تاكـل حطبهـا**ولا انا ماكنـت اكابـر والليالـي السرمديـة**يمكن ان اللي غصبني للولع فيهـا غصبهـا**ياخوفوقي وادري انك منت في حاجة وصيـة**شف مكاني وانت تدري وين هي يمة عربهـا**رح لها وان كان فيها قلب يطمح فـي مجيـه**شف طلبها في عروقه وان حصل تمم طلبهـا**وانشده وان قال عنها من هدر دمـي بريـه**قله ان اللي حصلـي بالمحبـة مـن سببهـا**ولو يقول اني تعمـدت الخطـا لجـل الأذيـة**قله انـي مـا تحمـل بالعتـب قلـه ادبهـا**ولو يقول اني انا اللي كنت بـادي بالخطيـة**قل هي اللي تعـدت حدهـا لحظـة غضبهـا*

----------


## زمان

*(تزعلين وتقعدين)* 




*عافت الشمس المدينة وأعلنـت وقـت الـزوال*
*رغبـةٍ للنـوم منهـا مـع عيـون الناعسيـن**أبعدت من يوم شافـت بالسمـا ضـيّ الهـلال**كنّهـا كانـت تـهـزّا بالـهـلال وتستهـيـن**كفكفت صبح التلاقـي مـن ورا روس الجبـال**واستخارتني وراحت وابعدت عـن كـل عيـن**وانتي أخطيتـي خطاهـا وانعزلتـي بالوصـال**ولا رحلتي مـن سكـات ولا وعدتينـي تجيـن**عشت عمري بالمحبـة فـي سبيـل الاحتمـال**وانتي تعيشيـن عمـرك تفرحيـن وتجرحيـن**من غرورك في جمالـك مـا عطيتينـي مجـال**وأدري إنـك تفهمينـي لـو بغيتـي تفهميـن**كيف أشوف الشمس تشرق بالسما وانت ظلال ؟**ومن يعيش بوسط غـارٍ للذيـاب الجايعيـن ؟**كنت أحسب الكره زايل والجفـا لـو طـال زال**ولا بديتـي بالغـرام ولا بقـى فينـي حنيـن**أشهد إنـي مـا خطيـت ولا نويـت الانعـزال**وما خدعتك في غرامي ليـن شفتـك تخدعيـن**اصدقي بالوعد مـرة لـي ولـو فيهـا سـؤال**من عرفتك ما أذكر إنـك توعديـن وتصدقيـن**كنت أشوفك من عيونك تأمرين أقوى الرجـال**والله إني قبل أعرفـك مـا هقيتـك تخضعيـن**كنت أشوفك تبعدين وقلـت مـن بـاب الـدلال**وإن بعدتي عن عيوني قلـت باكـر ترجعيـن**كنتي أكثر في عيوني من عـدد وبـل الخيـال**وين أنا ما الد وجهي كنت أشوفـك تضحكيـن**وإن بغيت أصد عنك من يميـن ومـن شمـال**ما قـوت عينـي تلفّـت لا شمـال ولا يميـن**عاشقٍ والعشق بلوى وأشهد إن الحـال حـال**ولا تركتـي رحمـة الله ولا عرفتـي ترحميـن**وأدري إنك في غرامـي للأسـف نلتـي منـال**افترقنـا فـي دقايـق والسبـب لعنـة لعيـن**حبك أشبه فـي غرامـي بالوصـال الانفصـال**ويلعـب الخفـاق لعبـة كبريـاء الخاضعـيـن**بالهوى ماهـي غريبـة نكبـة عيـال الحـلال**ولاني أول من يصون ولا انتي آخر من يهيـن**الصداقة فـي عيـون النـاس منفـى للعـدال**وكـان ردّت للصـراحـة كلبـونـا مذنبـيـن**المحبـة شبـه زالـت والصـداقـة لاتــزال**بس أببقى في عيونك ( حامد ) اللـي تعرفيـن**علّميهـا يـا قصيـدة واضربـي فينـي مثـال**عرفيهـا بالبـداوة فــي طـبـاع الأولـيـن**علّميهـا كيـف نصنـع صبرنـا والاحتـمـال**علّميهـا كيـف نفلـح بالعمـل دنيـا وديــن**علّميهـا فـي سوالـف حلّـنـا والارتـحـال**علّميهـا كيـف نظهـر جـورنـا للجايـريـن**علّميهـا يـا دقايـق ، علّميهـا يــا لـيـال**علّميهـا يـا عصـور وعلّميهـا يـا سنيـن**إن عشقنا مـا بغينـا غيـر عشـقٍ بالحـلال**وإن نوينـا مـا لفينـا كـود نـاس طيبـيـن**كامليـنٍ فـي عطـانـا بــس لله الكـمـال**والرجل فينـا غرامـه لـو يعيـن ويستعيـن**ابـدويٍ مـا يقـوده للـردّى شـد الحـبـال**يعسـف اليـدّ الشحيحـة للعطـا حتـى تليـن**همنـا فعـل الرجولـة رمزنـا لبـس العقـال**وانتي المكياج كله صار فـي وجهـك سجيـن**عندك المكياج موضـة تحسبيـن إنـه جمـال**صار همـك فـي حياتـك تكشخيـن وتطلعيـن**والا أنا قلبـي بقـى لـي بالمحبـة راس مـال**والله اللـي مبتلينـي بالـهـوى والله يعـيـن**إن بغيت أعشق أبالقـى كثـر حبّـات الرمـال**لكن انتي لو بغيتـي صعـب مثلـي تعشقيـن**قلت لك كل الصراحة وأختـم أطـراف الجـدال**وإن زعلتي مـن كلامـي تزعليـن وتقعديـن*

----------


## زمان

*(غرام أحباب)* 




*على ذاك الطريق اللي يسمونه غـرام أحبـاب*
*وطت رجلي على دربه ولاأدري وش نوى فيني**تبعته لآخر دروبه .. ألين أن القمر قـد غـاب**تعـب قلبـي ، ولا تعبـت مسافـاتٍ تودينـي**لقيت الليلة الجردا : هدب ظل وسما واعشـاب**بعـد ذاك الظـلام اللـي يتوهنـي عناويـنـي**صدفتك معجبه فيني وياليت..الغـرام : اعجـاب**وتراك انتي الهنوف اللـي هقيتـك تستحقينـي**عطيتك عشق من قلبي..وسلمت لغـلاك رقـاب**وغيـرك يحتـرق قلبـه ولا يقـدر يحاكينـي**أنا قبلك صدفت عيون لكن ويش جاب لجـاب؟**ترى كـل العيـون اللـي لقتنـي مـا تكفينـي**رماني حظي العاثر عليك وجيـت لـك طـلاب**ولا أنتي اللي عشقتيني ولا انتي اللي عتقتينـي**تعالي واعتقي ذاك الخفـوق المولـع المرتـاب**مهب لاجلي ، عشان الله يجازيـك ويجازينـي**تعدي في سما عشقي ولو عشقي خراب أصحاب**وصوني بالهوى نفسك قبل لا انتي تصونينـي**وشيليني على متنك : خفوقٍ بـاريٍ منصـاب**ومن فوق الغرام العذب .. شيلينـي وحطينـي**ولا منك هقيتيني شجـاع ومـا يطيـق يهـاب**أنا لك بالهوى والله مثـل مـا انتـي هقيتينـي**أنا ما أمشي ورا غيرك ولو أنه يطـق البـاب**وترى عيبٍ عليّ أطعن..ولو كثـرت سكاكينـي**زهودٍ مـا يطيـق الـدم لا دايـن ولا طـلاب**شجاع وعارفٍ نفسـي وأظـن أنـك تعرفينـي**غيورٍ ماعرفت أضحك مع الغدر ببّرود أعصاب**أبيـع عيونـي الثنتيـن قبـل أنـك تخونينـي**إذا شد الغرام .. اترك خفوقي : بين ناب وناب**لفرقى تكسر ضلوعي .. ولا عشـقٍ يوطّينـي**أنا رجلٍ ولي غيره .. وإذا شفت الهوى كـذاب**تثـور بقلبـي الفزعـه ولا تهـدى شياطينـي**سؤالك لو يزعزع بي كياني مـا قبلـت عتـاب**اجي لك وأسالك نفس السؤال اللـي سألتينـي**عن العشق القديم أبواب .. تقفيها كثير أبـواب**بعد ذاك الحبيب اللي خدعنـي وانخـدع فينـي**أبي عشق تحسب له كل نظرات العيون حسـاب**وابي قلبٍ علي قلبي ، وابى دينٍ علـى دينـي**وابي نظرة عطا توفي ولا تخلف بدون أسبـاب**وابي منك قبـل لا نتـي تصدينـي .. تودينـي**وابي دربٍ على العذال صعبٍ ومتعـبٍ وغـلاب**وابي نفس الطريق الصعـب يبعدهـم ويدنينـي**ترى لو للقلوب عيون ولدموع العيون أهـداب**حشى ما تنزل الدمعـه لغيـرك لـو تركتينـي**أنا أول من عرف قدرك وأنا توي صغير وشاب**وابي منـك مـا دام أنـك عرفتينـي تحبينـي**ما دام أني لقيتك في طريق أسمه غرام أحبـاب**دخيـل الله ، وبعـد الله دخيلـك .. لا تخلينـي**ما دام أن كل من يحيا على وجه التراب تـراب**عسى تنساني الدنيـا مـادام أنتـي ذكرتينـي*

----------


## زمان

*(من تحت لتحت)* 


*لو تعرف الخطايا كيف كنـت محـروم**كان سود الليالي يوم طحـت سمحـت**لو هموم المفـارق مثـل كـل الهمـوم**ماتشوفون عينـي بالدمـوع سبحـت**ولو تحن المشاكل عقب حب الخشـوم**كان حبيت خشـم المشكلـه واستحـت**بين صـدة عزيـز وكبريـاء مهـزوم**عين شحت علـى وعيـنٍ استسمحـت**بس مالله خلقني مـن بكـاي معصـوم**وادري انه المحاجر لو تفيض افضحت**والله اني على جرحي صبـور وكتـوم**لكن ان الدمـوع ان روحـت روحـت**اعذلتنـي ظروفـي وانهكتنـي عـزوم**والوجيه احزنت لي والقلـوب افرحـت**اشهـد ان الليالـي ماتعـرف السلـوم**قلب جافي لقاه ووجـه صافـي بحـت**راهنتنـي تبلـل بالـدمـوع الكـمـوم**ويشهد الله عليهـا راهنـت واربحـت**احرمت نور عيني من غلا ريـم قـوم**بذرةٍ وارتوتنـي واثمـرت واطرحـت**جـادلٍ دوم ماهـي مثلهـا كـل يـوم**استضاحت غموض وبالغموض اوضحت**دورت بين قلبـي والهـدب درب نـوم**وامرحت وين مـدري المهـم امرحـت**تنحت اسمي بقلبٍ جيت فيـه معـزوم**واسمها بين جلـدي والعظـام انحـت**مثل جفنـي لعينـي بالنعـاس محكـوم**كل مانمت نامت كل ماصحـى صحـت**ماتعارض كلامي غيـر عنـد اللـزوم**بس لا قمت اسولف واندمجت سرحـت**دايم ازعل عليها بـس قلبـي رحـوم**وهي تموت بعذابي من تحت لي تحـت**مثل وجه العلاقه فـي ثيـاب الخصـوم**ان تطيبت طابت وان جرحت اجرحـت**خصها الله بوصفٍ من خيـال معـدوم**لا اذان اسمعتبـه ولاعيـون المحـت**كن ربي خلقهـا مـن بيـاض الغيـوم**ومن كفوف السحابـه بالـورد القحـت**عن سواها فرقهـا بالقمـر والنجـوم**وكل عذرى تباهـا بالجمـال انزحـت**بالحلا هي كـوم وباقـي النـاس كـوم**كفـتٍ عادلوهـا بالبشـر وارجـحـت**حسبي الله على اللـي مابغاهـا تـدوم**من بعد كيف كانت شوف كيف اصبحت**لاتحقـق وصـال ولا فـراق محتـوم**خطـةٍ قربتنـي للفـشـل وانجـحـت**لعنة العشق تبقى مثل ضرب السهـوم**لو محى الوقت جرحه صورته ما انمحت**كيف ابنسى وانا اللي من جفاف لسموم**ماحشمت العيـون ولا الدمـوع فلحـت**كانهـا بالحميـا كـل ربعـي قــروم**لو يلدون لاصعاب الظـروف صلحـت**اجزم ان كنت ياقلبي شجـاع وجـزوم**لـد لعيـون بنـتٍ لا التفـت الفحـت**ماتهيـن البخيـل الا يديـن الـخـدوم**دام كـف الخطايـا بالجـفـا لـوحـت**نطح الباس باس ونطـح اللـوم لـوم**وان تهدت تهـد وصيـح ان صيحـت**ياتعيـش بمعـزه ياتمـوت محـشـوم**ودك ان الليالـي لافعـلـت امـدحـت**عمر ضعـف الاراده مايسـر الرخـوم**ضربت السيف لوبيدين الشجاع ذبحـت*

----------


## زمان

*(ثامن السبع العجايب)*
 
*اسمعي والكـل منـا لـه هـواه ولـه ميولـه**لاتمسين بكلامـك شعـره بـروس القرايـب**ان حكيتي مـا وفيـت وان تحديتـي عجولـه**تحسبين ان كل فعـل ٍ تفعلـه يمنـاك صايـب**تحسبين انك خذيتي بالحـش صولـة وجولـة**تحسبين اني ذكرتك مـع نسانيـس الهبايـب**والله انك لو ذبحتـي خافقـي لألقـاك حولـه**عاشقة تشقي بقلب من طريق العشـق هايـب**كم رضيت اسكت عليك من القهر وانتي زعوله**خايف اضحك وستفزك واهجرك واعيش ذايب**ادعيت انك خجولة وادري ان ما انتي خجولـة**وادري انك تخجلين الشمس من فوق السحايب**مايحببنـي بقلبـك ياالهـنـوف الا فضـولـه**ولا ينسيني غرامك غيـر تكـرار المصايـب**عاشقة جيتـي ورحتـي يالحبيبـه يالعذولـه**لابنيتـي لـي طمـوح ولا تركتيهـا خرايـب**تستبيحيـن القلـوب وتستحقيـن البطـولـة**واستحق اعيش بعدك تايـب وامـوت تايـب**ياكثر ماشال قلبـي شـي اكبـر مـن حمولـه**ولا عفيتي عن غلاه ولابخـل لـك بالوهايـب**كنه ارحم من همـال المـزن للزهـر بذبولـه**وانتي اقسى من هجير القيظ وسموم اللهايـب**وانتي ادرى في غلاك بداخلي ش اللي يزولـه**وادخلي علـى الله واحفظـي ذيـك السبايـب**ماخبرت اللحظة اللـي حللـت قربـك تحولـه**ولا هقيت اني بشـدد للجفـا قلـب وركايـب**ولاهقيت انك تحبيـن الزلـل وانتـي جفولـه**ولاهقيتـك تكرهينـي كثـر حبـك للطلايـب**كن قلبي فـي وصالـك وابـل ٍلحظـة نزولـه**وفي فراقك مثل دمعة تنحدر من عيـن شايـب**كنت ابي وقفت حبيبه تنهض القلـب بخمولـه**طامح بالعشق وانتـي عايبـه والحـظ عايـب**كنت ابيع الكون واشتري خافقك وظلال زولـه**كنت اثور اليا وطيتي بالقدم شهـب الترايـب**كنت قصن كـل كفـي غيـر كفـك مايطولـه**كنت قلب ودمعتيـن ودرب وجـروح عطايـب**كنت ابيع العمر كله ورخصه عرضـه وطولـه**للعيون الـي هدبهـا ثامـن السبـع العجايـب**بس ابرضي لك غرورك واكسر القلب بذهولـه**وقتها ماكنت افكـر صايـب او كنـت خايـب**والرجـل لـو ماتحلـى بالشهامـه والرجولـة**صدقيني صعب يقدر يملـك قلـوب الحبايـب**صدقينـي مايوالـف خافـق البنـت بسهولـه**بالهوى يابنت حواء غيـر طـلاب النشايـب**والسهر والعشق الاول والهوى واللـي ينولـه**شي اقسى من همومك والعنه حاضر وغايـب**والهموم اللي دعتني من بعـد سـن الطفولـة**كلها ( من تحت راس العشق ) ملعون الصلايب*

----------


## زمان

*(رد السؤال)* 


*انتبهت لدمعها بالهـدب والكحـل سـال**لين جفت عينها دمـع والقـاع ارتـوى**وابتدت لحضة جفا ونتهت لحضة وصال**وأنطفى نور السعادة واحسب انه ضوى**ما اكتفيت من الهوى والغرام أربع ليـال**واقفت أيام التلاقي وجـا وقـت النـوى**كنت ابلسى وابتسم والتفت عنها شمـال**لا قويت الصد عنهـا ولا قلبـي قـوى**ما هقيت ان الهوى عذب قلوب الرجـال**لين ضاع القلب مني وتفكيـري سـوى**رحت أدور دفوة الشمس ضيعت الضلال**جيت اطفي شعلة النار والقلـب انكـوى**ماهقيت ان السعادة خيـال فـي خيـال**تروى قلوب الحبايب وقلبـي مـا روى**كنت ابشتال الهوى والهوى ثقل الجبـال**وان تحملت الجبل مـا تحملـت الهـوى**كنت ابسلى بالهوى والهوى صعب المنال**ما رضا لي حظي اللي طواني وانطـوى**قلت لا فراحي تعالـي ولا قالـت تعـال**والخفوق ان قلت ابقبل على صدي نوى**الله أكبر لا شرقت شمس يتلاهـا زوال**كيف ابفرح في صباح مع الليال استوى؟**لاحصل بالحب قسمة ولا جا لـي مجـال**غير اشوف معاند الجرح وعناد الـدوى**شبت النيران واقفت وجاء رد السـؤال**ما تشب النار يا كـود يوصلهـا هـوى*

----------


## زمان

*(هموم بهموم)* 


*من يوم فرقانا الى يومنا اليوم**مافات يوم الا وهي مشغلتنـي**إليا غفيت اشوفها في حلا النوم**واليا صحيت بكل الافكار جتني**عشقتها من قلب ميس ومحروم**وتركتها يـوم انهـا عاندتنـي**نار تشب بداخل القلب بسمـوم**حاولت اطفي ضوها واحرقتني**دنيا ثقيلة كلها همـوم بهمـوم**كني حملت جبالها فوق متنـي*

----------


## زمان

*(وش اللي يجبر الشاعر)*
 

*انا والليل والعبـرة وجـرح وخاطـر ٍمكسـور**ونفس من هجيـر البعـد والحرمـان مقهـورة**وقلب ظامي لشوفـك ولايـروى ظمـاه بحـور**وعين تحتري لحظة غيـاب الطيـف وحظـوره**ونـار تنطفـي مـره ومـره تشتعـل وتثـور**واقول النار مقدورة وهـي مـا هيـب مقـدورة**حسبـت الليـل بغيابـك يمـرن الليـال دهـور**وكني شايـل بقلبـي ليـال الوقـت وشهـوره**تصبرت وتقدرت وبنيت مـن الخيـال قصـور**إلين ان الجفـا شـد الركايـب وانتهـى دوره**تحريتك على درب القصيد مـن ثـلاث شهـور**وحشا ما مات لك غصن يشف المـاي بجـذوره**تخيرت الغرام وجيـت لا راضـي ولا مجبـور**وجيتـي تسبقيـن خطـاك مرضيـه ومجبـوره**وانا ما كان لي رغبه أبين واكشـف المستـور**ولكن الجمـال أكبـر مـن الخفـاق وشعـوره**جمـال وود وعيـون ودلال وكبريـاء شعـور**وفتنة تخـذل عيـون النهـار وينطفـي نـوره**ولك في خافقي صوره تلاشت بين ضـي ونـور**وأخاف اسكت من الفرحة وتنطق باسمك الصورة**عرفتك وانتهت رحلة قسـاوة دربـي المهجـور**والا يا جملـة أيـام الجفـا والصـد مشكـورة**خذتني للجفـا عـزه واخذنـي للعنـاد غـرور**واخاف اكون بعنـادى حبيـب ومـات بغـروره**وإذا كانـت مسافـات الخيانـة للغـرام قبـور**وش اللي يجبر العاشق يخون ويحفـر قبـوره؟**وش اللي يجبر الشاعر يدور للشعـر جمهـور؟**مـدام انتـي محبينـه وعشاقـه وجمـهـوره*

----------


## زمان

*(يجيني يوم وعطيها)* 

*انا ما اخطيت في حقك ولكـن الكـلام عتـاب**أعاتـب والعتـب كلمـة تفسرهـا معانيـهـا**اعاتب واحسب بهرجي الا مني حكيت حسـاب**وكلمه يستحـي منهـا لسانـي يبتـدى فيهـا**واذا انت من العتب تزعل علينا وابتصك الباب**ترى ما نيب قاصدهـا ولانـي فيـك ناويهـا**ولا ودى على الفرقا وقلبـي داخلـي مرتـاب**اشوف ان الهوى خدعة واشوف القلب راضيها**واشوف ان الهوى فرقا مواليف وعناد احبـاب**واشوف ان الجفا خطوة ولاني قـادر اخطيهـا**وقلبي لو عشق يخلص ولو طالت عليه رقـاب**وتشهد له دروب الحـب حاضرهـا وماضيهـا**عشقنا والهوى حسرة،مشينـا ولاأمـل كـذاب**بدينـا نانبنـي منهـا قليـل مـن بلاويـهـا**عرفت الحب من عمري صغير بالغرام وشـاب**وقلبي للحبيب اكبـر مـن الدنيـا ومـا فيهـا**صحيح انى نويت ابعد ولكـن الهـوى غـلاب**وهي رحلة بديت بها ولا ادري كيـف بنهيهـا**تحريتك شروق الشمس وشفتك للشروق غياب**ولا اضنك تبيع العشره اللـي كنـت شاريهـا**بقى لي بالهوى نظرة وتغريبة ودمـع اهـداب**وقصة بترك لسانـك علـى العـذال يرويهـا**واناجي باقي حروفي وبألـف للفـراق كتـاب**قصايـد تملـي اوراقـي ارددهـا واغنيـهـا**واذا مرتني الذكرى وجرحي بالحشا مـا طـاب**بتبعدنـي وتدنيـنـي وببعـدهـا وابدنيـهـا**وانا عيب علي اشكي من الدنيا بدون اسبـاب**مدامي ما خذ منهـا يجينـي يـوم واعطيهـا*

----------


## زمان

(*قالها حامد)* 




*تماديتي وأنا مثلـك تماديـت بهجـر وبعـاد*
*وكـلٍ مثّـل عنـاده خفـوقٍ ثابـتٍ صامـد**وإذا عندك بعادي عيد ترى عندي جفاك أعياد**وعسى طول الجفا مني يليّـن قلبـك الجامـد**أبضحك وأظهر البسمة ولو إن الجروح اجداد**وترى قلب الحريقة ضو ولو وجه الحطب رامد**بكون أكبر من الغلطـة وبعلـن للهوا ميـلاد**إذا كان الخطـا منـك مجـرّد ثـورة الخامـد**وإذا كان الجفا منّك مسافـات وغـلا وعنـاد**تراي أكبر من عنادك وقولـي قالهـا حامـد*

----------


## زمان

*(حد علمي)* 




*حد علمي بالغلا يوم كنت أسـوى كثيـر*
*يوم كانت ضحكتي طبع وعنـادي سمـه**وحد علمي بالغلا يـوم خفاقـي ضريـر**قبل أهدم العشق وأبنيه وأرجـع وهدمـه**وحد علمي بالبكاء يوم لي قلب وضميـر**قبل أشوف المسلم يموت بيـد المسلمـه**إيه عدّت من يدي بـس ماعـدّت بخيـر**ليلـةٍ عيّـت تجينـي وجتنـي مظلمـه**من عرفت إحساسها كن في قلبـي نذيـر**والنهار المكتئـب بايـن ٍ مـن مقدمـه**ليلـةٍ حسيتـهـا لاتـجـور ولاتجـيـر**مثل طفـل ٍ ماحقرتـه وعيّـت إحشمـه**وأصبحت مثل شعره وأقصمت ظهر البعير**وأبتدى في موته الجرح من حيث إختمـه**صارلي بالعشق مالا هقيت أنـه يصيـر**أنظلمت بعشرت أنسـان ماكنـت إظلمـه**العشير اللي تبرى من ضلـوع العشيـر**الحـلا عـزّز خطايـاه والحـظ إخدمـه**لاتبسّم يكسـر النـور بعيـون البصيـر**وكن شمس المغربيـه تبـات إبمبسمـه**معتدل فـي قامتـه لاطويـل ولا قصيـر**ممتلي بالزين من معصمه لـي معصمـه**فيه بلوان الهدب لون غير ولـون غيـر**مثل ما للرمـش بالعيـن قصـه مبهمـه**كنها نكس البيارق علـى شـط وغديـر**ومثل لملمت الشتـات بشتـات اللملمـه**مـع سـواد مجـدّل ٍ مايثـور إلا يثيـر**كنـه اللـي ينهـم الريـح ثـم ٍ تنهمـه**ماتجمع لين قيّـد حريـر ٍ مـع حريـر**في ضـلام ٍ علّـم الليـل مالـم يعلمـه**ماهقيت إن الهدب صلف وأجفانه تغيـر**لين سلهم لعنبـوا جـد ذيـك السلّهمـه**ماعتقني ليـن سـاق البشايـر للبشيـر**يوم صد وجـاه قلبـي بشحمـه ولحمـه**والله إنه حط قلبي تحت رحمـت شطيـر**في يديـه وكـل مـاراد يقسمـه قسمـه**ياعساني ماعدم إرضاه في برد وهجيـر**ولوعدمـت مروّتـه ياعسانـي معدمـه**إن طلب عيني رضا قلت ماغيره نظيـر**وأنشرب دمي غضب قلت يستاهـل فمـه**واهنيّـه يرقـد الليـل مرقـاد الغريـر**كن نومه لابغى يهـزم الجفـن إهزمـه**وإلنا من صفرة عصير الى صفرة عصير**والسّهـر يايلـزم العيـن وإلا تلـزمـه**لو صحيح إن الحبيبين يجمعـه مصيـر**كان نفس اللي حرمني من النوم إحرمـه**والله إن مروّتـي ولّعـت فينـي سعيـر**يوم شفتـه تـل قلبـي وداسـه بقدمـه**مارحم زهرة شبابي وأنا تـوّي صغيـر**لين ضيّق خاطـري ضيّـق الله إنسمـه**إيه عدّت من يدي بـس ماعـدّت بخيـر**ليلةٍ عيّت تجـي بـس جتنـي مضلمـه**حد علمي في عناهـا عـذاب وزمهريـر**يوم قمت أوحي بالاضلاع صوت وهمهمه**وحد علمي بالرجا من نصير اليا نصيـر**يوم شفت النّفس تذبح وهـي مستسلمـه**وحد علمي بالبكا يوم لي قلـب وضميـر**قبل أشوف المسلم يموت بيـد المسلمـه*

----------


## زمان

*(الليال السرمديه)*
 

*من عرفت العلم وانتـي يالليالـي سرمديـه**والوصول أغلى طموحات الفتى بأول شبابـه**والمهابـه ماتهـادت غيـر لنفـوسٍ رديـه**ليت في قلب الليالـي للفتـى قـدر ومهابـه**دنيةٍ تجمـع صفاتيـن الخجـل والعنجهيـه**كنها بنـت يـزود بحسنهـا ثقـل وذرابـه**يوم جتنـي تمتحنـي فـي زمـان الجاهليـه**جيتها رجـلٍ تحلـى فـي تقاليـد الصحابـه**بالعطا تبخل علـي وبالعـذاب تمـوت فيـه**عشتها قلب شجـاع يكـره الضيـم ويهابـه**بس ابدري وش نهاية وصلها وأخـر هديـه**وهو صحيح ان القصايد للجريح أول عذابـه**ومن عرف لك يالليالي وانتي اكثر من هويـه**ومن تلحف في ترابك مقتنع باللي جـرا بـه**مـن قـدر طموحـه فـي زمـان المعمعيـه**مَن مِن الناس يتجرا يتركـك وانتـي ترابـه**السـؤال يعيـد نفسـه والاٍ جابـه مبدئيـه**والقلوب اللي تخالف ودهـا صـارت تشابـه**والخلايق ماتسـوي طيبهـا جـود وحميـه**كلنا نضحـك بوجـهِ مبتسـم للغـدر نابـه**لو يصير الموت راعي .. كلبونا لـه رعيـه**لو زعل نزعل ونرضى لا رضى حضرة جنابه**والله اني مانويت اكشـف ملفـات القضيـه**لكن اني شفت شـيٍ يفقـد العاقـل صوابـه**ياالحياه انتـي غديتـي بالغرابيـل اجوديـه**كنك اللـي مايميـز بالخطـا غيـر ارتكابـه**ماعطيتي غير جرح ولعنبوهـا مـن عطيـه**والله انك ما عطيتي خيـر للقلـب وصوابـه**خاينه .. ما انتي عزيزة خافقـي ياالأجنبيـه**جنبي عني وأجنـب مـن مداخيـل الغرابـه**وأخذ بـدربٍ يـدرك للقـى روحـه وجيـه**يايموت الـدرب ولا بدفـن القلـب بضبابـه**وان ذبحتني تمنـي رجعتـي وابكـي عليـه**لين تملين المحاجر بالبكـا حـزن وكـآ بـه**وادفنيني بيـن ظلـك والخيـوط العسجديـه**لو لقيتي بعد موتي واحـد بنفـس الصلابـه**شاعرٍ قدم قصيـده لاغلـب أيامـك ضحيـه**بيـن نـاسٍ مايطيقـون القرايـه والكتابـه**يازماني لو بقى للشعر فـي صـدري بقيـه**بكتبه وارسم خيالي بالـورق وأروي سرابـه**وكـان ردت للعنـاد وعــودت للمقـدريـه**والله أني ما اتنـازل ليـن اعديـه السحابـه**يازمـانٍ مبتلـي بـه وابتلـى فينـي بليـه**لاتلوم اللي يخونك كـان لـه عقـل ولبابـه**بقفل القلب المشقـى عـن هبايبـك العتيـه**ودق بابه من بعدها لـو قـدرت تـدق بابـه**الحياه اللـي تسمـي لعبـة الشاطـر خطيـه**ماتساوت في عيوني مـع جناحيـن الذبابـه**أذكر أنـي كنـت عايـش بالليـال الاوليـه**وأذكر أني كنت عايش وقتها باحضان غابـه**ماعرفت إلا عبـارة مثلهـا مثـل الوصيـه**عيش عمرك ذيب تسلم من مخاليب الذيابـه*

----------


## زمان

(*الأم)* 


*قصيدتـي زاد بعيونـي جمالـهـا**واخذت أنقـي بالمعانـي جزالهـا**واكتب معانيها من الشوق والغـلا**لأمي وأنا اصغر شاعر ٍمن عيالهـا**كتبتها في غربتـي يـوم رحلتـي**لمـا طرالـي بالسفـر ماطرالهـا**امي وانا بوصف لهـا زود حبهـا**وان ماحكيت لها قصيـدي حكالهـا**امي لها بالقلب والجـوف منزلـه**مكانـة ماكـل محـبـوب نالـهـا**اقرب من ظلالي وانا وسط غربتي**وانا تراي اقرب لها مـن ظلالهـا**ماشافت اعيوني من الناس غيرهـا**ولا خلـق رب الخلايـق مثالـهـا**اغلا بشر في جملة النـاس كلهـم**واكرم من ايدين المزون وهمالهـا**اتبع رضاها ورتجـي زود قربهـا**واللي طلبته من حياتـي وصالهـا**الصدق مرساها والاشواق بحرهـا**والعطف واحساس الغلا راس مالها**اهيم فيهـا وابتسـم يـوم قلبهـا**يسأل وانا قلبي يجـاوب سؤالهـا**وان اطلبتني شـي فزيـت مندفـع**اموت أنا واحمـل تعبهـا بدالهـا**واصبر على الدنيا والاحزان والتعب**واحمل على متني فطاحـل جبالهـا**واسهر اعذب راحة القلب بالشقـا**واعيش اعاني بس يرتـاح بالهـا**تربية ابوي اللي على الطيب بذكرة**اللـي وهبنـي الحيـاه ومجالهـا**نور لي ادروبي وانا طفل مبتـدي**حتى تركني واحـد مـن رجالهـا**الوالدين اولـى بالاحسـان لجلهـم**وأولى بتكريـم النفـوس وعدلهـا**اقولهـا وانـا علـى الله متـكـل**والله عليـم بقدرتـي واحتمالـهـا**ياكلمة اغلـى مـن النـاس كلهـم**ياشمـس بقلبـي بعيـد زوالـهـا**يافرحة تملي لـي الكـون باكملـه**ياشجـرة تكبـر ويكبـر ظلالهـا**تضحك لي الدنيا ليا شفـت زولهـا**مثل السمـا تزهـا بطلـة هلالهـا**والبعد عنها ياهل العـرف ماقـدره**لاشـك نـاري زايـدة بشتعالهـا**ماعيش ببلاد ولاهيـب بأرضاهـا**ولابي عيوني كـان ماهـي قبالهـا**أرض ٍ تدوس امي بالاقدام رملهـا**اموت فيها واندفـن فـي رمالهـا*

----------


## زمان

*(القدس)* 

*تخيلـوا لـو يفـزع الجـار للـجـار**في مجتمع غاضـب وحاقـد ومشحـون**وتخيلـوا لـو تلتفـت كـل الانـظـار**للمشهـد اللـي وقفـت دونـه عيـون**وتخيلـوا لمـا رحـل الحـرب تنـدار**مابيـن حكـام العروبـه وصهـيـون**اليـا متـى نستقبـل ذنـوب بأعـذار**واليا متى نستنـزف جـروح بطعـون**نتبـع خطـأ تـيـار ونـصـد تـيـار**نبعـد وعـدوان المسلميـن يـدنـون**لوكان بقلوب العـرب صبـر واصـرار**ماكـان سـووا فيكـم اللـي يسـوون**بهمالـكـم بدلـتـم الـثـار بالـعـار**بعتم تـراب القـدس وانتـم تشوفـون**حنـا كـذا بمعـارض الـراي شطـار**لين أستوى بالمجـد عالـي ومطمـون**مـن كثـر مـا كنـا نجامـل ونحتـار**صرنا نخاف نعـارض اللـي يقولـون**لقدس تصرخ والسمـا تحصـد أعمـار**والـدم ينـزف والارامـل يمـوتـون**وارواح تسلب سلب واعصـاب تنهـار**واطفال تعـدم والبشـر مـا يحسـون**خمسين عام نحـارب الشـرك بأحجـار**وبسكوتنـا نبنـي عمـارات وحصـون**ننسى وكن اللي حصـل شـي ماصـار**نسكت وكن مابيننـا شخـص مغبـون**لين أشربـوا مـن دم الاسـلام كفـار**وبعروقنا صـاروا يروحـون ويجـون**استضعفوا لين اضعفـوا كـل الاقطـار**ساقـوا غضبـهـم والاوادم يصـلـون**يستدرجـون العـزل للسمـح الابـرار**يستمتعـون بقـل الاطفـال بالـهـون**ماكنـه الاشـعـب مخـلـوق غــدار**في قلـب لا ساكـن ولاهـو بمسكـون**بالـذل ماتلقـى علـى صيتـه غبـار**كبارهـم واطـيـن وصغـارهـم دون**لابـارك الله فيهـم صـغـار وكـبـار**ولاجمـع الله شملهـم ويـن يسعـون**وماتنطفي شمس الحقيقـه ولـو جـار**فينا زمـان الـذل والضعـف والهـون**ودام الفشل والضعف ثلثيـن الاضـرار**لابـد مـا نضحـك ولا بـد يبـكـون**وأنكانت قلـوب العـرب تنـذر انـذار**ليـش انتجاهلهـم واهـم يستـبـدون**النـاس قالـت حـارب النـار بالنـار**ومالله خلـق للادمـي عمـر مضمـون**وان كانت الفزعه من أحـرار لأحـرار**حنا البروق اللي غدت سحـب ومـزون**وحنا السكون اللي سبق عصف واعصار**وحنا سباع الكـون يـا لعنـة الكـون**وحنا عـرب والعـرب ماتتـرك الثـار**بافعالنـا مـاهـي بقـولـة يقـولـون**نزعـل ولكـن بالزعـل دمنـا حــار**نفزع اليا شفنـا العـذارى يصيحـون**عقالنـا معهـم مـن العـلـم مـقـدار**ومجنوننـا ينطـح ثمانيـن مجـنـون**ياشعـب يـا ثايـر وياشعـب مغـوار**هون مـن اسبـاب المعانـاه وتهـون**أصرخ على كل البشر وأجهـر أجهـار**وخل اليهود إن مادروا عنـك يـدرون**وأجمع شتـات الوقـت تذكـار تذكـار**وأذكر مواقـف كـل طاعـن ومطعـون**حارب بديـن الخالـق النافـع الضـار**واستذكـر الرحمـن وابليـس ملعـون**واطرد من ارض الله عدويـن الاذكـار**وان جـوك ولا جعلـهـم مـايـردون**ورح قلهـم حنـا علـى كـل مشـوار**وذوقوا مرارة نصـف مـا تستحقـون**واذا رضيتـم قـولـوا الـوقـت دوار**واذا زعلتـم سـووا الـلـي تـسـون*

----------


## زمان

*(قصة حياة)* 


*جتني ظـروف للكـدر مستعـده**قامت تحدد لي الاحـزان ميعـاد**مرة مع حظـي ومـرات ضـده**واليا تكدر خاطـر القلـب تـزداد**في دنية خلقت على النـاس نـده**مردودها للخير تجـرح واجهـاد**إتجي على المظلوم وتبيـح سـده**واتجي على الظالم تساهيل وامداد**والصدق فيها ما لقى مـن يعـده**والكذب يلقى له مع الناس شهـاد**واللي فقد حـق عجـز يستـرده**يصبح على تسديدة الدين معتـاد**ومسكين من راد الزمن يستبـده**عيت عليه اقـدار الايـام تنقـاد**تطرح به الدنيا على القـاع مـده**مثل الفريسة والمقاديـر صيـاد**ضاعت حياته في لحاف ومخـده**عدت عليه ايـام بغفـول ورقـاد**وماله عن دروب الوعر من يصده**ولا هو عن دروب السلامات نشاد**تلطمه مو جات القدر فوق خـده**وتخطي به الخطوة من بلاد لبلاد**حبله قريـب وعاجـز لا يشـده**يحسب جميع الناس قاصين وبعاد**عاند حياتـه لـو حياتـه تحـده**وادى سنينه كلهـا عنـاد بعنـاد**إصحى من الغفلة ترى العمر حده**للوقت سجاتـه وللمـوت ميعـاد**وهذي هي الدنيا تجـي مستجـده**تلقا بها المازح وتلقا بهـا الجـاد**قصـة حيـاة ومننـا مستـمـدة**ويلزمها تنفيذ وإخـراج وإعـداد**عشنا على كف القدر فـوق يـده**الله خلقنا عباد ونفني لـه عبـاد**ولا حاصـل للحـي ماكـان وده**ولا حاصل للي يموتـون ميـلاد**ويكفيني اني من ظلـوه المـوده**ومالي مع الخسران بالدين مقعـاد**وإن جتني الغفلة علي اوقات شدة**اصبح لها صداد والقلـب صـداد**وتقدير ربـي مالنـا فـي مـرده**ومعارض لتقديره إشراك والحـاد*

----------


## زمان

*(اقرب الناس)*
 
*بمشي على درب له النـاس يسعـون**واصد عـن درب الدجـي والعتامـة**وبقصر اليسرة عن الضيـم والهـون**وطلـق يمينـي للصخـا والكـرامـة**وبحترم نفسي وانا شخـص ممنـون**ومن يحترم نفسة وجـوب احترامـه**ماني من اللي في ذرى الحيط يمشون**ولامـن اللـي معتلـي فـي مقامـه**متواضع وأمشي على الحـق بالهـون**متـوسـط المعـرفـة والشـهـامـة**ولي مجلس دايم لـه النـاس يلفـون**شرعـت بابـه والــدلال العـلامـه**مايفتـح الا فيـه الاجـواد يـدنـون**ويالله عسى اللـي يقـرب للسلامـه**هذا طريقـي وكثـر النـاس يـدرون**صديـت عـن درب حلالـه حرامـه**ميزت ربعـي بيـن عاقـل ومجنـون**واكشف بليـد المنفعـة مـن سلامـه**واهل المصالح لو على يـوم يبنـون**فـي يـوم ثانـي يرغبـون الهدامـه**واهل الحكي لو لك عن الناس يحكون**بيجيك يـوم ويقصـدك فـي كلامـه**لاصار سيفة لاقرب النـاس مسنـون**يضرب رفيقة وان اقوى في عضامـه**ناس مع الكلمـة يروحـون ويجـون**بـس المصيبـة يدعـون الفهـامـه**ولانيـب ديـان ولانـيـب مـديـون**ولا بغيـت مـن الهـروج المـلامـه**ولاطلبـت مـن المخاليـق يبـكـون**ولا بغيـت مـن الحزيـن ابتسامـه**بمشي بدربي واترك النـاس يمشـون**كلن علـى كيفـه رقـى كـل هامـه**ولا صرت انا من راعي الطيب مطعون**ابيستـوي قـرب الرفيـق وعدامـه**وأن خاب ضني بأقرب الناس وشلون**بعطيـك ضنـي يارفـيـق النـدامـه*

----------


## زمان

*(الدنيا بخير)* 


*الظلام اليـا تبـرى مـن مـدرات النهـار**يبتدي عمره ضرير وينتهي عمره ضريـر**والعيون اليا عماها حقدهـا تبقـى صغـار**ماتهادي مستواهـا غيـر للعقـل الصغيـر**والدروب اللي نهاية وصلهـا ذاك المسـار**ماتساوت مع طموحـات الفهيـم المستنيـر**من يميز في طريق الشر حسـن الاختيـار**من صرخ في كل قلب مظلم بصوت النذيـر**من قدر ياخذ بحق التايـه الضايـع قـرار**من دفع عمره لحب الناس لو يبقـي فقيـر**من يقيد لكل فزعه للنـدم همسـة شـرار**من يطفي بالقلوب المدمنـة نـار السعيـر**من خلقنا ماعهدنـا غيـر حـب الافتخـار**نملك الصبر الكبير ونعشق الدرب العسيـر**همنا نرفع بلدنـا مـع صفـوف الازدهـار**ونتذكر يوم كان ترابهـا فـرش وحصيـر**وللاسف عشنا وشفنا حرب درب الانحـدار**حرب تشتيت القلوب وحرب تأنيب الضمير**حرب اقسى من حروب النار وحروب الدمار**حرب ابشع من نزيف الدم وبالسيف الشطير**بالسموم اللـي تـروج بالكويـت بكـل دار**السموم اللي تـردوا مـن سبايبهـا كثيـر**والشباب اللي تمادوا فـي دروب الانتحـار**اصبحوا فيها رهينة لعنـة السـم الحقيـر**يستغيثون بعمار النفس من نسـف العمـار**يرتجون وداع ظلما الليـل للصبـح المنيـر**صرخة المدمن تهيم وترتجي رفـع الستـار**رددت عند الهدف كلمة يصير أو مايصيـر**أشعلت بين الضلوع العوج بعد النـور نـار**وأدمعت كل العيون المشفقـة دمـع غزيـر**وامتلت كل الحناجر من صدى الصرخة مرار**وارتوت كل القلوب الضامية مـن زمهريـر**آفـة الإدمـان زادت وابتـدت بالانتشـار**والوجوب إنا نحـدد فـي تلاحمنـا مصيـر**ناخذ اطراف القضية في عيـون الاعتبـار**ونرسم دروب النجاة وخطة الفـوز الكبيـر**ونرسم خطانا وتكفي دمعة المدمـن شعـار**ويكفي إنا من ربوع المجد وأخوان الاسيـر**إن نوينا ما بغينا غيـر حـرب وانتصـار**وان ضمينا ما رضينا غير نروى من غدير**إتحدنـا قلـب واحـد للهدب والاختـيـار**والفضل يرجع لربـي ثـم يرجـع للاميـر**وعلموا من يفقد احساس الامـل بالانتظـار**الهدف لازال حي وتوهـا (الدنيـا بخيـر)*

----------


## زمان

*(قدها وقدود)* 

*أنا ربتني الدنيـا علـى جـزل العطـا والجـود**ونفسي للوفا والطيـب وفعـل الخيـر جزامـه**وأعارض منهج الهابط وأوافق للصعود صعـود**وأسيّر نفسـي بعقلـي مـدام النفـس هدامـه**ولا تثّر بي البسمة ولا كحـل العيـون السـود**ولا يقوى على قلبي صغير الحسـد وأجسامـه**أردّ الجود بأمثالـه وأقابـل بالجحـود جحـود**وترى لا خير في رجلٍ يوطّـي للـردى هامـه**وعندي مع أهل العِليا مواثيـق وثـلاث عهـود**أوفـي لـه مطاليبـه وأودّه وأرفـع أعـلامـه**أعايش مركب الدنيا على متـن القـدر مولـود**أبعرف هو صحيح إنّ القدر بالنـاس دوّامـه ؟**ومن وين الزمن مقبل وإلى وين الليـال تقـود**ومن في هالزمن يقـدر يوجّـه خطـوة أقدامـه**ومن له بالزمن غاية ومن عنده هدف منشـود**ومن منّا قـدر يعـرف خفايـا مقبـل أيامـه ؟**عرفت إنّ الشقا باقي ، عرفت إنّ الحسد موجود**عرفت إنّ القدر يفرض علينا بأسـوأ أحكامـه**لقينا بالعرب حاسد وشفنـا بالعـرب محسـود**وبه ناسٍ لنا ضامت ، وبـه بالنـاس منظامـه**وينقص بعضنا خـوّه وينقصنـا وفـاء وعـود**مـدام الحسـد باقـي وبعـض النـاس نمامـه**ولا ترجى بها الدنيا من ربوعك يجيـك اسنـود**ولا تشره على رجـلٍ عيونـه خانـت أقدامـه**وقابل خطوة بخطوة وجازي بالصـدود صـدود**تناسى غلطة الصاحب عليك بلحظـة اخصامـه**ولا تخطي ترى لصبر الحليم اليا سـلاك حـدود**تروّى واعرف بضرب الحديـد تفكـك لحامـه**تجنب كسرة الخاطر ولو حبل الزعـل مشـدود**تراك بكسرة الخاطـر حكمـت القلـب بعدامـه**ولا تزعل على رجلٍ بذل لك ولرضـاك جهـود**ولا تامن من الحاسـد رضـاه ورفعـة ابهامـه**نبي نصبر على الدنيـا قلـوبٍ بالحيـاة زهـود**مدام إنّ البخت عيّـت توّفـق رمعـة سهامـه**وأنا ما قلتها راجي ولا أطلـب بعدهـا مـردود**ولكـن الفتـى ودّه يحقـق جمـلـة أحـلامـه**وبمشي لآخر الدنيـا ولـو كـلّ الأنـام اقعـود**وعن وجه الزمن بكشف حقيقه وأرفـع الثامـه**صحيح إني صغير السن ولكـن قدهـا وقـدود**وأنا عندي مع الدنيـا مواقـف ترفـع الهامـه**طموحي يملـي العالـم ولابـه للطمـوح قيـود**مدام إن الأمل طبعي ( عرين وصرت ضرغامه )**خلقنا الله من ترابه ولأحضـان التـراب نعـود**تحت رمل الثرى نبقى تغطـي جسمنـا خامـه**سلفنا ما لحقناهم تحـت قـاع التـراب رقـود**ولا يبقي من الميـت سـوى ذكـراه وعظامـه**ولو طال العمر فاني وترى عمر الفتى محـدود**وكلٍ يطلـب المولـى يبيحـه يحسـن ختامـه**وأنا بلّغـت بلسانـي وربـي والأنـام شهـود**وصحف البيّنة جفّـت وعنهـا رفعـت أقلامـه*

----------


## زمان

*(أثني عشر شهر)* 
*التحدي والتصدي عادة القلـب الصبـور**والصمود اقرب مسافة لكن الفتـرة دهـر**والخساير عاندتني حوطتني بلـف سـور**والخيانـه للامانـه زودت قلبـي قـهـر**كنت ابقـدم للنهايـة لكـن الدنيـا تـدور**وقفت وياي ليلـة وكتمـل ضـدي شهـر**كل ماطلت الحقيقة وامتـلا قلبـي سـرور**طاولتني من عذولي طعنة وسـط الظهـر**حرت اميز في دروبي بين نار وبين نـور**بين هجعة ليل ولا صحوة اجفـان وسهـر**خانت ظنوني وعيوني خانني ذاك الشعور**اقطف الشوكة بكفي واحسب الشوكة زهر**مشتهر بلسان صادق ماحكيت الصدق زور**ولا حكي عني لساني ولا جهرت ولا جهر**كم كتمت السد وافي خايف اعصابي تثـور**لين باح السد لمـا مدمعـي بـان وظهـر**ولا طوت رجلي مسافة ولا اثر فيني شهور**ولا كوت قلبي حريقة ولا طفلي ضوى نهر**معتري درب النهاية بعبر ضفاف البحـور**واشبك الدنيا بكفي وادفـع ايامـي مهـر**ودام هذا عنفواني واضح بيـن السطـور**من يلوم الدرب فيني لو قهرته او انقهـر**وبتدى مرة جديدة ودام انا قلبـي جسـور**تجربة والعمر مرة والسنة اثنا عشر شهر*

----------


## زمان

*(الجمهره)* 

*إي بالله أخطوا والخطا اللي جابهم عين الصواب**مبطي وأنا أشوف الطمع يكشف رداهم وأستره**مايملي عيون الحسود بهالزمن غيـر التـراب**ومن لايتوب من الخطا تحـرم عليـه المعـذره**اللي من أولهـا خـراب أكيـد تاليهـا خـراب**والبندق اللـي ماتثـور فـي هدفهـا تذعـره**ودك اليامن جاتك الغلطه مـن النـاس القـراب**الصاحـب اللـي ماكسبـت محبتـه ماتخسـره**مشكلتي إني ماعرفت أحسب لصدتهـم حسـاب**قلطتهم صدري على ذكـرى قصيـد وحنجـره**صوت ٍ يصول بمنبره واخطاب مامثلـه خطـاب**والطيبه اللي زعزعت صوت الخطيب ومنبـره**مافيه دمع ٍ صوبوه أحبابـي بوجهـي وخـاب**ولازرق حزنـي علـى غالـي ولافـج انحـره**كل الزهاب اللي معي ذكرى من أصحاب الزهاب**واللي بقالي من عذاب اشرس طريقي وأخطـره**لأني تجنبت الغرق.. عديت من فوق السحـاب**لأن أكثر أصحابي ورق..ماشفت للطيب إثمـره**والله ماحطيـت بيـن الحقدوالخـوه حـجـاب**حتى غدوا ربعي يحدوني على الضيق أشكـره**البارحه ثـارت علـي رقـاب وأوتنـي رقـاب**البارحـه ياثـقـل دم الـبـارح ويامحـقـره**أثر المصايب ماتجيك إلا مـن النـاس القـراب**وبهالزمن حتى الخوي اللي تثـق فيـه أحـذره**أهب ياوجه الحسـد وشلـون جمعهـم وغـاب**كيف السنين اللـي عطتنـي بعثرتهـم بعثـره**لابارك الله في رفيـق ٍ تزعلـه كلمـة عتـاب**ولاجمـع الله الرجـال اللـي تفرقهـم مــره**الصاحب اللي مايجي من صحبته غير العـذاب**نذر ٍ علي إن ماهجرني وإلا أنا اللي ب أهجـره**من يفتح لفرقاي باب أفك لـه عشريـن بـاب**وأذا خويـي مايقـدر خوتـي مــا أقــدره**عو ّدت نفسـي كـل ماشـددت لليمّـه ركـاب**مأصد وجهي عن طمـوح إلا لياجبـت خبـره**أن روّحوا فأنا بـري منهـم ليـوم الحسـاب**وإن جرحوا قولوا لهم ماحركـوا فـيّ إشعـره**شفهم لهم حول السنه ولا خذوا منـي جـواب**أحسـن دوا للـي يحـاول يستفـزك تحقـره**ماكنت أحاتيهم صغيّير ..عاد أحاتيهـم شبـاب**الصاحب اللي ما أذخره لليوم الأسود ما أذخـره**شفني جمعت أوراقهم بكتاب وأغلقـت الكتـاب**ياوقت لـم اللـي تلمـه وأنثـر اللـي تنثـره**اللي يخاف من الظما يترك لنا طـرد السـراب**واللي ماهو بقـد الظـلام ووحشتـه لايسهـره**عقب أكتئاب البارحه ماعاد انا حمـل إكتئـاب**الطيب جرجرني وانا مانـي بناقـص جرجـره**انا تجرعت الظما ليـن أحتـرق وجهـي وذاب**انا كسرت بخاطـري قبـل الصداقـه تكسـره**انا خسرت اللي غيابه غير عـن كـل الغيـاب**انـا غفـرت لعالـمٍ ماتستـحـق المغـفـره**انا أكثر (أنسان) تعلم من كثر ماأخطأ وصـاب**انا أخر (لسـان) يتكلـم فـي زمـان الثرثـره**انا القصيد اللي فزع من دفتـره مليـون نـاب**وانا الوحيد اللي جمـع مليـون نـاب بدفتـره**جفني وجرّحه السهر ، حيلي وهدّتـه الصعـاب**دمعي هدر،ضحكي ندر،عمري وضيعت أكثـره**شيبت بعقـول العرب..هيبـت روس ٍ ماتهـاب**جمهرت ناس ٍ عمرهـم مايعرفـون الجمهـره**ماصرت ذيـب إلا لأن اللـي تحدونـي ذيـاب**ما كنت أغيـب إلا لأن العفـو عنـد المقـدره**ترى حلاتك لاحملـت لصاحبـك كلمـة عتـاب**أن مانطقـت بهـا بوجهـه ماتذمـه بظهـره**في هالزمن مايملي عيون الحسـود إلا التـراب**والا الحظيظ.. الطلقه اللـي ماتصيبـه تذعـره**ودك اليامن جاتك الغلطه مـن النـاس القـراب**الصاحـب اللـي ماكسبـت محبتـه ماتخسـره*

----------


## زمان

*(افة العصر)* 



*إبتدا للشعـر مبـدا وانجـلا ليـل وضبـاب*

*وانصتت لاجلي مسامع وانظرت فيني عيون*

*وانتخت في القصايد من على صدر الكتـاب*

*واعتزي بالشعر شاعر والخلايق يسمعـون*

*ومـا بديـت الا بمثـل للسـؤال وللجـواب*

*واسألوني من بعدها لـو بغيتـوا تسألـون*

*بطرق ابواب القضيـة كلبوهـا بـاب بـاب*

*واعرض اسباب الحقايق وانتم اللي تحكمون*

*من تحررنا وحنـا عايشيـن فـي سـراب*

*إنجرفنا مـع متاهـات الهتايـف واللحـون*

*وانسجمنا بالسعـادة فـي عيـون الاكتئـاب*

*ومانبالي في مصير الكارثـة حتـى تكـون*

*آفة الإدمان شاعـت فـي بلدنـا بالخـراب*

*واستقرت في جسدنا مثل ما انتـم تعرفـون*

*حطمت كلمة عزيمة داخـل قلـوب الشبـاب*

*وزعزعت مبدا الشجاعة والقناعه والظنـون*

*عاندت قلب البطولة في مرونـة وانسيـاب*

*بدلت عقـل التطـور بالسفاهـة والجنـون*

*حاربتهم حرب ظالم من ورا ستـرة حجـاب*

*واغرقتهم من ديون في ديـون فـي ديـون*

*لو دعت قلب الهونة هـام فيهـا واستجـاب*

*كنهم يوم استجابـوا يدركـون ويشكـرون*

*مايبالون بخطاها من وراهـا ويـش جـاب*

*اولتـهـا يلعـبـون وتاليتـهـا يتعـبـون*

*إرشدوهـم للسـلام وللطريـق وللصـواب*

*ذكروهم في خطاهـم يـا عساهـم يذكـرون*

*آفـة حطـت عليهـم ياعساهـا للـذهـاب*

*إبتلوا فيها وعاشوا مـن عناهـا يشتكـون*

*من سبايبها فقدنـا كـم بنـت وكـم شـاب*

*وكم هنا وكـم لنـا بيـد نـاس يجرحـون*

*ليش نبقي تحت ذلة ورحمة انيـاب الذيـاب*

*نظحك بوجة الاعادي وآخرتهـا يضحكـون*

*ننظر الشر بنواظـر يأسنـا ونقـول غـاب*

*ننتظر كلمة عساهـم يصلحـون ويفلحـون*

*يستبـدون ببلدنـا مـا يخافـون العـقـاب*

*وان تجاهلنا تمـادوا وان حكينـا يزعلـون*

*شجرة الزقوم تبقى لجلهـم يـوم الحسـاب*

*شجرة تشوي القلوب وتمتلي منها البطـون*

*وارتكاب الذنب وسهوا عكس عمد الارتكاب*

*ومن يطيحون بخطاها عمد حتمـا يندمـون*

*وانـت ياللـي تمتحنـا بالخفيـة والغيـاب*

*يوم تاجرت بسمومك في وطنا مـن تكـون؟*

*من يجيب لنا المخدر خايـب والسـم خـاب*

*وكل ناسـي يتبعونـه بالتجـارة يخسـرون*

*نحظر التاجر وسمه من تحت قـاع التـراب*

*ونجعلة عبرة لمن لايعتبر وسـط السجـون*

*للسما عـز وثبـات وللسحـاب الانسحـاب*

*والرفيع يدوم عالي والوطـن والـدون دون*

*وياوزيـر الداخلـيـة يارفـيـع للجـنـاب*

*لاتهون وجعل كل من يستمع لـي مايهـون*

*قدها ولـك البطولـة وانـت كفـو للثـواب*

*ومايزعزع كبرياء محمـد الخالـد حصـون*

*واصل دروب المسيرة والبس لنصرك ثيـاب*

*دامنـا عشنـا نصـون ترابنـا لامانخـون*

*ومانفرط بالكويت ولو علـى قطـع الرقـاب*

*والأعـادي لاتعـزووا يعتـزون ويعجـزون*

*ومن يعيشون بثراهـا مايشوفـون العـذاب*

*ولا حصل خوف عليهم بل ولاهـم يحزنـون*

*في ظلال الشيخ جابر حكمنـا بالعـدل طـاب*

*قادنـا وحـد هدفنـا والخلايـق يهـتـدون*

*الزعيم اللـي يهيـب المعتديـن ولايهـاب*

*من سلايل حكم ناس ويحكمـون وينصفـون*

*وانتهى شرح القصيده وسط مضمون الخطاب*

*وان خطيت بشي فأنتم خير من هم يعـذرون*

*وهذي ابواب القضيـة كلبوهـا بـاب بـاب*

*قلت انا كل الحقايق وانتـم اللـي تحكمـون*

----------


## زمان

*(صح النوم)* 

*تعودنا على حمـل الجمايـل والزعـل واللـوم**ولا نرفض عتب غالي ولا نزعل مـن جدالـه**تمنينا حوز اغلـى مكانـه فـي وجيـه القـوم**ونعيش الخـوه بوقـت يضـد رجالـه رجالـه**تعلمنـا مـن الدنيـا وزدنـا للعلـوم اعلـوم**وسقنـا للـدروب قلـوب رجلـيـه وخيـالـه**وقفنا للزمن وقفـة شجاعـه والقـروم قـروم**الين ان صـار واحدنـا بديـل اقوالـه افعالـه**الى منه خـذا ياخـذ مثـل ماياخـذ المحـروم**والي منه عطا يعطي ولو مـن لقمـة اعيالـه**ولا بتنا ولـو باتـت رحايلنـا بـدون عـزوم**نساوم للفخر بارضه ولـو بـأي مـن اشكالـه**ولا عفنا ولو شفنا على بـاب النهـار سمـوم**ولا خفنـا ولـو طفنـا بمخراجـه ومدخـالـه**واذا شفنا عناقيد العنب فـوق الشجـر ملمـوم**نهز غصون عنقـوده واذا ماطـاح نرقـا لـه**نصبر بعضنا بالكذب الابيض والهـدف معـدوم**ونقول انا وصلنا له لو انـا مـا وصلنـا لـه**وانا واحد من اصغرهم طموح وللطموح رسـوم**على وجهي مثل قولـه بغـى شـي ولا نالـه**عطيت ولا رضيت اخذ من سلوم البخيل سلـوم**ولا عمري رضيت اقعد على قلب العرب عالـه**ولا ارضى بالفخر فزعه وجواسيس وكلام رخوم**ولا عمري حنيت الوجـه بعـد المجـد لحثالـه**غناي الله وانا رجـل عزيـز مقـدر محشـوم**قنـوع بالقـدر وان قلـت فـال الله ولا فالـك**بسيط يرمي حموله على متـن الجبـال همـوم**بوقت الاسـف عيـت تطيـق همومـه جبالـه**بوقت نزل خشـوم ورفـع مـن رداه خشـوم**وخلـي قيمـة الرجـال بيـن النـاس بريالـه**صحيت وقلت للنايم بعـد ماقـام صـح النـوم**زمانـك ماعطـاك إلا صـور وحطـام تمثالـه**سنين اطالع البارق وقـول ان المطـر محتـوم**وهو ما مد لي كفـه وانـا مـا طلـت همالـه**أرد اكذب على نفسي واقول ان النخل مفطـوم**وهو ما بالنخل عذقي عطـش مـاذاق شلالـه**وانا مابي من البارق هماليـل ومطـر وغيـوم**ولو ذقـت العطـش بعيـون طرقيـة ورحالـه**تعلمت الصبر من كنت طفلـي بالمهـد مزمـوم**إلين ان صرت رجل لا أنتخوا به طوح اعقالـه**وانا ما احلف بعد عمر طويل بدفنتة المرحـوم**بقـول الله ولا غيـر الله الرحمـن نلجـالـه**ومثل ما بالمطر خوه الي من اهل كـوم وكـوم**انـا قلبـي بعـد يقـدر يـدك البيـد بلحالـه**واذا اسمي واصل الدنيا قبل لا القى الحياه بيوم**ابتكرها وانا اسمي يضـرب التاريـخ بامثالـه**واذا ربعي وهم ربعي تناسوا حقـي المهضـوم**بعيش اشره على قلبي قبل ارثـي علـى حالـه**واذا كفي طعن كفي برأس الخنجـر المسمـوم**بعرف ان النصيب اقرب مـن الرجـال لظلالـه**مدام ان الزمن خلا الشجـاع بوقتنـا مهـزوم**اجل خلو ضعيف النفس يقصر شـرة اشوالـه*

----------


## زمان

*(الذهب)*  

*يا كثر مـا رافقـت خـلان واحبـاب**ويا كثـر مـا فـي شدتـي هملونـي**على كثر ما أعدهـم ستـر وحجـاب**على كثـر مـا احتجتهـم واتركونـي**من صارت الخوه ثمن حفنـة تـراب**نفس الوجيه اللي نصوني... نسونـي**من غير ذكر فروق، وعروق، وأنساب**كانـوا ثلاثـة ...والثلاثـة جفونـي**علمتهم وشلـون الأهـداف تنصـاب**ولما سواعدهـم قـوت... صوبونـي**عشاني أصغرهم عمر صاروا أحـزاب**عشانـي اصدقهـم قصيـد اظلمونـي**اللي نجاح اسمي زرع فيهـم أنيـاب**حتى النصيحة مـا بغـوا ينصحونـي**دام العطايـا عندهـم ديـن وأتعـاب**والله لو أطلـب ذنبهـم مـا عطونـي**طالب نصيحة، كنـي طالـب أرقـاب**وهي نصيحة؟!كيـف لـو زوجونـي؟**كنت أكتب لنفسـي مشاريـه وعتـاب**ولا ادري إن اللي قروني... قرونـي**تضاربت من دونـي عقـول وألبـاب**واجد بغوا غيري... وواجـد بغونـي**أقفل هدب... تسهر على شعري أهداب**كني حبسـت إرقادهـم فـي جفونـي**لو شفتهم واحد... يشوفوني اسـراب**مـن ويـن مالـدوا نظرهـم لقونـي**أثري وجودي بينهم محرق أعصـاب**ومزعل بعضهم من بعض لو طرونـي**يا كبري بعينـي وأنـا تونـي شـاب**واهـم كتـاب الشـعـر حاربـونـي**حتى ولو يهوي على نجمـي شهـاب**يكفينـي إن إسمـي كبيـر بعيونـي**كد قال ابوي: ان هبتهم قول: ما هاب**لو يقدرونـك قـول: مـا تقدرونـي**مادام قبـري محتضـن راس مرقـاب**علـى كثـر مـا تقـدرون ادفنونـي**لو ماني بذيب إنهشت عظمـي ذيـاب**لو ما عرفت اثبـت وجـودي لغونـي**لو ما سكنت وجيههـم مـت بغيـاب**لو ما قدرت أمحـي ورقهـم محونـي**أصبحت الأصعب لأنهم كانوا اصعـاب**جننتـهـم مـثـل مــا جننـونـي**ماجيت أبدبل كبدهـم شعـر وخطـاب**ليـن أدبلـوا كبـد الـذي خلفونـي**يا ويل وجهـي كـن للدمـع مخـلاب**ما جف ماه ولا استحى مـن طعونـي**كل ما طرالـي منظرمريـب وأرتـاب**كان الوحيـد اللـي يحـرك شجونـي**قبلة صلاة،وذكر، وخشـوع، وكتـاب**وأمي علـى سجـادة النـور دونـي**تدعي لي الله يفتـح بوجهـي أبـواب**تتوسلـه بالشـده يـكـون عـونـي**من كثـر مـا خفاقهـا بالدعـاء ذاب**صارت تحس إن زمـلاي اكرهونـي**بشرتها: يمه معـي ربـع وأصحـاب**مانـي لحالـي واجـد اللـي يبونـي**من يوم ما حاز قلمـي كـل الالقـاب**قلطتهـم فـي دفتـري واحفظـونـي**الله وهبنيهـم بنـي عـم وأجـنـاب**من يوم جيت اعجبتهـم واعجبونـي**واعجابهم فيني ما هو بأيـه اعجـاب**باسلوبي، بشرحي، بطرحـي، بلونـي**لوقلت عن نفسي( بشر)..صرت كذاب**لو قلت : ( دمي من ذهب) صدقونـي**لو بكيفهم كان ازرعوا دربي أعشـاب**لوبيـدهـم يتشبـهـون اشبهـونـي**من كثر ما صاروا من طبوعي اقـراب**حتـى بلبسـة شمغـهـم قلـدونـي**واجد دعوني واغلقوا دونـي البـاب**واكثار ناس أبكـي لهـم مـا بكونـي**لوطالـوا لهدمـي مناسيـب وأطنـاب**كان وغلاتك مـن زمـان اهدمونـي**مدام حطـوا فينـي عيـوب وسبـاب**جنبـت عنهـم مـثـل ماجنبـونـي**أصلا لـو أن بخوتـي شـي ينعـاب**ذبحـت نفسـي قـبـل لايذبحـونـي**أنا يدي لـو ماكسـت متنـي ثيـاب**نذر ٍ على لقطع يـدي مـن متونـي**موعيب أجي مدعو ولا أشوف ترحاب**العيب لـو إنـي رجعـت إن دعونـي**مادمت اجي ولا يحسبون لى حسـاب**حرمـت اروح اذا يبونـي يجـونـي*

----------


## زمان

*(فخر الامجاد)* 


*ياطيب شوف مروتك مع هل الطيب**كانك تبي تعـرف اصـول المـروه**طالع فلاح وتقطع الشـك والريـب**خلك معـه واللـي يسويـه سـوه**إذا المراجل عندك تحظـر وتغيـب**تغيب عندك وتحظـر مـع سمـوه**هذاك ماتحسن بـه الظـن وتخيـب**راعي جميل وخوتـه غيـر خـوه**اسلوب طيبه غيـر كـل الاساليـب**حموتـه ماهـي مـجـرد حـمـوه**فعله لحاله طلـع براسـي الشيـب**بأسبـوع جـدد نظرتـي للإخـوه**تسمع سكوته تحسب ان الحكي عيب**تسمـع كلامـه ماتحسـد المفـوه**ان كانهـا بالمرجلـه والمواجيـب**أعز من شبت على الارض ضـوه**فلاح شـوق المترفـات الرعابيـب**تفخر به امجاد العـلا مـن علـوه**واثق بخلانـه ثقـة عالـم الغيـب**ويوفي بميعـاده ولـو مـع عـدوه**النو يسرق مـن يديـه التراحيـب**ومكارمه تسرق مـن الغيـث نـوه**واغلا صفاتـه جابهـا بالتجاريـب**وطهر سماته مـن سمـات النبـوه**ان جيت له بالطيب بيجيك بالطيـب**ومن جـاه بالقـوه يجيلـه بقـوه**اصلا حلاة الآدمي سهـل وصعيـب**مثل البحر يخفـي غضبـه بهـدوه**مدح بغير عيـال زايـد عذاريـب**الطيب نابـع مـن حنـان الابـوه**ياطيب لو كثرو عليـك المعازيـب**واحتـرت بيـن مزبنيـن الجلـوه**طالع فلاح ويطلع براسـك الشيـب**خلك معـه واللـي يسويـه سـوه**إذا المراجل عندك تحظـر وتغيـب**تغيب عندك وتحظـر مـع سمـوه*

----------


## زمان

*(الفيصلي)* 




*في ظـلال الله ساعـة لا ظـلال الا ظلالـه*
*يالاميـر الفيصلـي الوافـي العـف الاميـن**ياعناويـن المـروءه والشهامـه والشكالـه**يالرحيب اللي قريتـك فـي وجيـه الطيبيـن**خص مني بالكويت لفيصـل الخالـد لحالـه**دون خلق الله وغيره من جميـع المسلميـن**يوم غيرك عن عطى يمناه ما تقوى شمالـه**انـت طبعـك بالعطايـا كـل كفينـك يميـن**قدرك اعلى من سفوح المزن واكرم من هماله**طيب والطيب يبقى لك علـى مـر السنيـن**انت عنوان الرجوله وانت نبـراس العدالـه**وانت للمحتاج يمنـى وانـت للعيـا جبيـن**دامك الله يا ذراع المبتلـي يـا راس مالـه**وعزك الله للصعـاب وثبتـك دنيـا وديـن**والله اللي عزنا بالديـن مـن بعـد الجهالـه**حيـث كنـا خيـر امـه اخرجـت للعالميـن**ويا صلاة الله على اللي بلـغ وأدى الرسالـه**سيـد الامـه امـام الأنبيـاء والمرسلـيـن**وبعد ذكره في صلاتي لي ذكروا صحبه وآلـه**قلت : صلى الله على آله وصحبـه اجمعيـن*

----------


## زمان

(*المملكه عندنا غير)* 


*يا طير غرد وازهـري يـا نواويـر**يا شمس طلي وانزحي يـا غمامـه**ويا نفس زفـي للوجيـه التباشيـر**ويا جفن كف من البكـى والندامـه**من هالدقيقه مـا للأحـزان تبريـر**برجوع ابـو خالـد لنـا بالسلامـه**مادام سلطان الكـرم حـي وبخيـر**معـاد ننشـد لـو تقـوم القيـامـه**بشت يذري عن عجـاج المعاصيـر**ووجـه يـرد ارواحنـا بإبتسـامـه**وكف يجـود بـلا حـدود ومعاييـر**وشهامة مـا بعدهـا مـن شهامـه**اكرم من اللي ماخـذ الجـود تبذيـر**واصدق من عتاب الخوي في خصامه**واشد من ظرب السيوف الشواطيـر**واجل مـن وصـف يحـدد مقامـه**سلطـان ياقـرم يقـود الطوابـيـر**ياسيد الجيـش السعـودي وإمامـه**ياشـوق تلعـات الرقـاب الغناديـر**يا منبر الديـن الحنيـف وحسامـه**جيتك وفي صدري وطن من تعابيـر**وبخافقـي حـب الكويـت وغرامـه**لان الرفيق يحـن ويحـس ويغيـر**والصف الاوحد مستحيـل انقسامـه**شعب الكويت يكن لـك كـل تقديـر**ويبلغ الشعـب السعـودي سلامـه**ويعاهـدك مهمـا تـدور المقـديـر**نبقى لكم مثل الفشـق فـي حزامـه**لأن قـدر المملكـه عندنـا غـيـر**المحترم يفـرض عليـك احترامـه**واللي يوفـي بألتزامـه مـع الغيـر**عيـب علينـا مـا نحفـظ التزامـه**ياجارنا اللي ما حصل منـه تقصيـر**يا كبر دروع اهل الجزيـره ظخامـه**ارض الحرم .مهد الكرم.منبع الخيـر**طهر الظبا.ستـر العبـي واللثامـه**يا قصة الكوثر ويـا زمـزم البيـر**ويا موقـع اقـدام الخليـل ومقامـه**اغلى ثرى تاطابـه الرجـل وتسيـر**واكثـر عبـاد الله ورع واستقامـه**ان كبروا هز الفضا صـوت تكبيـر**ولسجودهم فـي ناصيتهـم علامـه**طـول اللحـا لوقارهـم زود توقيـر**وقصر الثياب ابهم جمـال ووسامـه**اصحاب نهج ودينهـم ديـن تذكيـر**وآمالهم تبنـي وطـن مـن عدامـه**لأن العمل يجمع شعـوب وجماهيـر**عمر الجهل مـا عـز للديـن قامـه**ومن يدعي الاصلاح لأغراض تدمير**ماظـن للرحمـه صلـه بأهتمـامـه**الموعضه تيسيـر ماهيـب تعزيـر**وحنـا نميـز بالحـلال وحـرامـه**ما للهدف من قتل الاطفـال تفسيـر**وصبر على فعـل الجرايـم غشامـه**اكثر من اللي صار وشعـاد بيصيـر**المسألـه وصلـت حـدود الكرامـه**مالله خلقنـا فـي سمانـا عصافيـر**والحـمـد لله مالـنـا بالرخـامـه**جهالنـا عنـد المواجـه مغـاويـر**وافعالنـا صبـر وثبـات وجزامـه**يـوم الظعيـف ببالشديـده معيثيـر**حنـا ليـا ضاقـت نطـش العمامـه**نفزع بوجه المدفع بسيـف وبعيـر**ولا عاش فينـا مـن يـرد بكلامـه**ياميـر مـا يلحقكـم الشـك ياميـر**ولا غيركم يا اهل الزعامـه زعامـه**الله مدبـر فيكـم الـعـدل تدبـيـر**ومعكم يسود امـن البـلاد ونظامـه**وإن كان للفتنه على الشعـب تأثيـر**يمكـن تـزود وحدتـه والتحـامـه**الحكـم حكـم الله ولا فيـه تغييـر**ودوامكـم ياسيـدي مـن دوامــه**والله لا عنتـر ولا سالـم الـزيـر**يقدر يزعزع بأرض الاسـلام هامـه**دام الفهد طيب وابو متعـب بخيـر**والنايـب الثانـي رجـع بالسلامـه**هلت على الشعب السعودي تباشيـر**وقامت على حزب الضـلال القيامـه*

----------


## زمان

*(سمو المجد)*
*جيـت أسلـم لابقلبـي لاطمـوح ولاتمـنـي**الوكاد إنـي عنيـت مـودع تـراب الكويـت**ويشهد الله يوم جيتك ياطويـل العمـر كنـي**زاير الشعب السعودي في محلـه بيـت بيـت**قبل أشوفك من وصوفك غير فكـرك مافتنـي**وبوجودك مثـل جـودك لاسمعـت ولارأيـت**جيت أبطويلك مسافات الدروب اللـي طونـي**ماعنيـت إلا لوجهـك بـس كنـي ماعنيـت**خطوتين من الكويت لي بحر جـده وجمعنـي**مع سموك ياسمـو المجـد يافيصـل وجيـت**والقصيد إن مارهنتـه تحـت كفينـك رهنـي**لأن لو للطيب مبـدأ فأنـت أول مـن بديـت**أنخلق لله وجـودي وانخلـق لرضـاك فنـي**لوتحب أكتب كتبت ولو تحب أمحـي محيـت**وشبغيت أمر تمنـى لايغـرك صغـر سنـي**شايف أنجوم الثريا جبتهـا لـك لـو بغيـت**لو بعيش أعطي كفوفك مثل ماكفوفك عطنـي**لاتحسب أني بوفي لـو عطيـت ولوعطيـت**أشهدنـي ماوفيـت ولـو وفيـت أنشهدنـي**قلت عن نفسـي مقصرواشهدنـي ماوفيـت**لأنك أغلى من عروقي والوريد اللـي سكنـي**واعتزازك تاج يبقى فـوق راسـي ماحييـت**لأختلف فيك شخص لازم أخلف فيـه ضنـي**وأن رويت الماي بروى مثل ماأضمى لاضميت**وأنزعلت أزعل وأبرضى لارضى قلبك لأنـي**واجب أزعل لازعلت وواجب أرضى لارضيت**انت مثل البحر تعطي والعطـى ثقـل وتأنـي**بس هو يعطي وياخذ وأنت ماعمـرك خذيـت**محتفـظ بأسمـى صفاتـك ومتبنيهـا تبنـي**وأمتداد الملك خالد معـدن وصـوره وصيـت**كن الارض تقول يوم أقدام خلـق الله وطنـي**بعد رسله والصحابه أنت خير اللـي وطيـت**ياطويل العمر لـولا المستحـى لتمـل منـي**وقالوا إن لم تستح من شي ففعـل ماشتهيـت**ولا أنا لولا الملامه والنصيب اللـي حضنـي**كان مسري من محلك ليـن أشوفـك سريـت**لو ينال المـرء بـأدراك المطالـب بالتمنـي**كان أجل هموم قلبي تنتهـي لـو قلـت ليـت**مغترب جيـت متعنـي لـك ولانـي بمتعنـي**وقتها كني رحلت من الكويـت الـى الكويـت**بس والله يوم جيتـك ياطويـل العمـر كنـي**زاير الشعب السعودي في محلـه بيـت بيـت*

----------


## زمان

(*الدعاء المستجاب)* 


*اشرق نهـار ابوظبـي واكتأبـت بـلاد الضبـاب**وابتلـت اريـاق الدعـا شكـر ونحيـب ومعمعـه**صحيـح مـا رد القضـاء الا الدعـاء المستجـاب**ولا تهـز المسلمـيـن الا الـظـروف المفـزعـه**الله خلـق للضيـق بـاب وللفـرج مليـون بـاب**ينـزل بـلاءه لـو يشـاء ولـو يشـاء بيرفـعـه**ما يكتـب لمؤمـن ضـرر الا ولـه اجـر وثـواب**ياشيـخ ربـك مـا يضـر المـؤمـن الا ينفـعـه**البارحـه كشّـر علـي مـن الولـه مليـون نـاب**واختـر للـدرب الشـراع اللـي هبوبـك تدفـعـه**ولا دريـت انـي سريتـك ليـن شـدّدت الركـاب**من الكويـت ولا حللـت الا علـى رحـب وسعـه**مـن لا حــزم امتـعـه ولا اتنقـالـي ثـيـاب**فزيـت لا ماخـذ ثـيـاب ولا ذكــرت الامتـعـه**دام الطريـق لهامتـك لوهـو ذهـاب بـلا ايـاب**لأجل افـرح بسلامتـك ماقطـع طريقـك وارجعـه**ياشيخ لو ان البكـى يشفـي مـن العلّـه مصـاب**مـا ظـل واحـد بالجزيـره مـا تفجـر مدمـعـه**من لا جزع من غيبتك ما عاد يجـزع مـن غبـاب**ومن لا تزعـزع مـن مصابـك ماحـدٍ بزعزعـه**ان طحت طحنا كلنا وان طبت كـل الشعـب طـاب**نفـس المصيـر اللـي جرعتـه كلبونـا نجرعـه**اللي يقاسمنـا الضمـا بنقاسمـه طـرد السـراب**واللـي يحـس بجوعنـا لامـن شبعنـا ِنشبـعـه**الله خلقنـا للظـروف المفزعـه خــوّة ذيــاب**ولا تـبـان الـخـوّة إلا بالـظـروف المفـزعـه**لو يحصل (لزايد) مصاب نشاركه نفـس المصـاب**مـا نتركـه يدفـع ثمـن إلا نتسـابـق ندفـعـه**نغضب مدام انه غضب . ننهـاب مادامـه مهـاب**نضر مـن ضـره ونخـدع مـن يحـاول يخدعـه**لأنـه قريـب لفرحنـا نبقـى لأحاسيسـه قـراب**امّـا سكـن بضلوعـنـا وإلا سكـنّـا بأضلـعـه**نحضر معاه اليا حضر ونغيـب لـه مـادام غـاب**وإن قـام قمنـا كلنـا وإن فــز فزيـنـا مـعـه**إن ما اكتأبنـا مـن غيابك.مـن يعـرف الاكتـآب**واذا الخليجي ما سمع صوتك اجـل مـن يسمعـه؟**ما شاب حبّـك للعمـل وانـت بسواعدنـا شبـاب**ياشيـخ ماتفقـد امـل طـاع الزمـن وإلا طـعـه**خذنا رقابٍ من ذهب وإضرب ولا تحسـب حسـاب**نفـداك رد اللـي تـرده واقطـع اللـي تقطـعـه**وشلون يركبنا الخطى وبطاعتك عيـن الصـواب ؟**كيـف يتعـداك العطـى وانـت إنخلقـت بمنبعـه**مخاطبـك يـا سيّـدي ماهـو بـحـيالله خـطـاب**ومثلي مهو بكـل القصيـد اللـي بمدحـك يقنعـه**ماجيـك وجـه لوجـه مابينـي ولا بينـك حجـاب**إلا اجمع الك اللـي يعجـز الجـن الازرق يجمعـه**ماحب أوصّفك بشطر من غيـر مـا اشقّـق كتـاب**ياشيخ انا ما ابدعت شي.اوصافـك انـت المبدعـه**شوف الرجال وشوف نفسك.ويش جاب لويش جاب؟**هو فيه احد بالكـون كلـه يصنـع اللـي تصنعـه؟**شف وانت واحد بالبلد واسمك يعيـش بكـل شـاب**وشلـون اجـل لوفيـه مثلـك بالامـارات اربعـه؟**لو ما انخلقـت انسان.لايمكـن تكـون إلا سحـاب**لأنك رفيـع ولـي عطيـت الخيـر مـا تسترجعـه**يا ذخر لصعاب الحلـول وفخـر بحلـول الصعـاب**يامرجـع شمـوخ المراجـل يالشمـوخ بمرجـعـه**يادرع حكـام العـرب يـا شـوق تلعـات الرقـاب**يانافـع النـاس بزمـانٍ قـلّـت إبــه المنفـعـه**سلامتك كثر البكـا اللـي ينـزف بدعـوة مجـاب**وسلامتـك كثـر الدعـا اللـي رحمـة الله ترفعـه**وسلامتك كثر الغـلا وكثـر المـلا وكثـر العتـاب**وكثر الزهر وكثرالمطر وكثر الشجر وكثـر أفرعـه**وكثر اللي ما بعده عـدد.ولا يوصّـل لـه حسـاب**وكثر اللي ما اعرفه ولا اسمع فيه.ولا راح اسمعـه**سلامتك منّيـه الـى آخـر شبـر فـوق التـراب**سلامتـك منّـك الـى غـرب الوجـود لمطلـعـه**من يوم نـوّرت الوطـن وأكتأبـت بـلاد الضبـاب**ماجفّـت حلـوق الدعـا شكـر ونحيـب ومعمعـه**صحيـح مـا رد القضـاء إلا الدعـاء المستجـاب**ولا تهـز المسلميـن إلا الـضـروف المفـزعـه*

----------


## زمان

*(كلمة حق)* 


*الحكم حمله حمل وأهوالـه أهـوال**والذود عن مصالح الشعـب كايـد**ياليت كـل شعوبنـا قـد ألامـال**وياليت حكام العـرب مثـل زايـد**الله خلق صرح البطولـه للابطـال**وماللرياده عرش من غيـر رايـد**عديت كلمة حـق والحـق ينقـال**لاعـودت يـم الفعـول الفـرايـد**خلوا سواليف الحزاوي والاطـلال**وأخذوا من الواقـع علـوم وكايـد**الفعل والله فعـل زايـد ليـا قـال**ماهـوب فعـل متبعيـن الجرايـد**أكرم من اللي يطعن البخل بريـال**والهب من احساس الحطب بالوقايد**وأصدق من الدمعه على خد الاطفال**وأثبت من اسوار الحصون السدايد**فعله لحال وفعـل خلـق الله لحـال**قايد ويحسب عـن ثمانيـن قايـد**الكامل الله بس هـو كامـل أفعـال**سموه زايـد لانـه انسـان زايـد**رحمه من الله جت على شكل رجال**عضيد لكن عن جميـع العضايـد**لوما القصايد تكتبه فخـر واجـلال**اجل من اللي تنكتـب لـه قصايـد**يابعد عمر الشعب والجاه والمـال**ياذخـر ربعـك بالليـال الشدايـد**يارهبةٍ هـزت سراجيـف الانـذال**ياشوق تلعـات الرقـاب الرغايـد**بنيت جيل وصرت نبراس لجيـال**عدلٍ على سبـع الامـارات سايـد**رغم الكلـل علمتنـا نيـل الأمـال**ووحدتنا رغـم اختـلاف العقايـد**لك صرح حافـل بالمحبـه ولازال**وان بادت صروح الغلا منت بايـد**لو بالأبوه ... كلبونـا لـك عيـال**ولو بالمروه ... كلنا لـك سنايـد**ياشيخ درعك درع ورجالك رجـال**شعبٍ زرع لرضى زعيمه شهايـد**تعلموا من نخوته ضـرب الامثـال**وصارت لهـم تصرفاتـه عوايـد**ان قلت زايد .. زايد سلوم وخصال**وان قلت قايد .. عن ثمانين قايـد**ماقول طيبه لي حظر يعمل اعمـال**ومحبتـه تجمـع قلـوب وبدايـد**اقول لو الطيـب مخلـوق رجـال**يحب الارض اللي تحت رجل زايـد*

----------


## زمان

*(قلوبنا معكم)* 


*فمان الله يالشعب السعودي يا ذرى الاسلام**نودعكـم بأمـان الله ولا ودي نودعـكـم**على ان نلتقي معكم على يومٍ مـن الايـام**وحنّا لو تركناكـم تعيـش قلوبنـا معكـم**كرمكم في ضيافتكم على صدر الجميع وسام**مثل ما تصبح الكف الكريمه رهن اصابعكم**طبايع والطبايع مجد لو مرت كثير اعـوام**عساها للعمر تبقـى ولا تفنـى طبايعكـم*

----------


## زمان

*(أربع جهات)* 

*يالحبيبـه خفوقـي مايبيـك ويبـيـك**أشهد أنك حبيبـه غيـر كـل البنـات**وين ما ألد وجهـي بالطريـق التقيـك**صرت أخيلك واشوفك في جميع الجهات*

----------


## زمان

*(الكذب خيبة)* 


*روحي وهالمرّه خلاص لاتردين**هذا الفـراق وروحـةٍ دون رده**الكذب خيبه ماعرفتـي تحبيـن**ما أنتي مـن يستحـق المـودّه**ماتعرفين الحب والعطف واللّيـن**ولا عاد في قلبي على الحب شده*

----------


## زمان

*(ملعون ابو العشق)* 


*ملعون أبو العشق دام العشق دلّعها**لاصارت البنت تامرنـا وتنهينـا**تجزم على الراي والكلمه وتقطعها**وحنا الرياجيل لارحنـا ولا جينـا*

----------


## زمان

*(لولا العقل)* 


*إستحيت ورحت بالخطوه وراي**يوم شفته مـن بعيـد يكلّمـك**والله إن لولا العقل توّه معـاي**كنت أعرف أعلّمـه وأعلّمـك*

----------


## زمان

(*ماتشوف شر)* 



*لاباس أنـا يالغاليـه قلتهـا لـك*

*من قلب يخلص لك يحبك ويغليك*

*ياليتنـي كنـت المنـوّم بدالـك*

*وليت المرض يابنت فيني ولا فيك*

----------


## زمان

*(صوت الفناجيل)* 

*ياحبيبي لاتواعـد مواعيـد وتغيـب**دامك تقول المواعيد من غير شهوه**والله إني من عرفتك وسميتك حبيب**أسمع بصوت الفناجيل وماشفت قهوه*

----------


## زمان

*(نار و بارود)*

*حـنـا اليامـنـا وعـدنـا وفيـنـا**واليا عطينا نعـرف الجـود ونجـود**وما نذبح البسمـه ليـا مـن حكينـا**وما نفرض الغلطة على البيض والسود**مـن طبعنـا لا مـن عطينـا عطينـا**جود من الموجـود والجـود موجـود**بعنـا المذلـة للضعيـف وشريـنـا**عزة نفوس وجد واخـلاص وعهـود**نضـرب خطانـا بالعصـا لاخطيـنـا**حتى ولوكان الخطـا غيـر مقصـود**ومانزعل اصحـاب الجمايـل علينـا**هذا وحنـا نجـزي الجـود بالجـود**يكبـر غضبنـا لاتـعـزوي حديـنـا**نرضيه لو نبذل على ارضاه مجهـود**واليـا انتخـن المترفـات اعتزيـنـا**نفزع ولا نرضى على البنـت منقـود**نزعل ونغضـب وان زعلنـا نوينـا**كـن الهـدب والعيـن نـار وبـارود**نرضـى نمـوت ومدنـا فـي يدينـا**ولانعيـش بمجـد ضايـع ومفـقـود**نعـم خضعنـا روسـنـا وانحنيـنـا**لله ولا غيـره مـع النـاس معبـود**مثل الغصـون اليـا انثنـت انثنينـا**وقلوبنـا خشـاع ركـاع وسـجـود**نتبـع ونأمـن وبالرسـل واقتديـنـا**بمحمـد وعيسـى ومـوسـى وداود**خفنا من اسبـاب الضيـاع ان قرينـا**باهل الجحيم وقصة اصحاب الاخـدود**نمشي علـى كـف التـراب وروينـا**من قلب مزن مرعـد يرعـد ارعـود**يكفـي فخرنـا بأصلنـا لا انتخيـنـا**حنا عرب من واقـع جـدود لجـدود**ماقـد تعلمنـا الخـطـا واعتديـنـا**ولا قف في صفنا شخـص مضهـود**الصبـر فيـنـا مبتـلـي وابتليـنـا**نصبر ولا نرجي من الوقـت مـردود**لـو يشكـي منـا التعـب ماشكيـنـا**ولا تخلفـنـا ولا نخـلـف وعــود**حنـا ليـا مـنـا وعـدنـا وفيـنـا**واليـا نوينـا قـد الافعـال وقــدود**غيـر القلـوب الخاشعـة مارجيـنـا**والدمعه اللي تجرح اوجـان وخـدود**لا الكـره قايدنـا ولا الحقـد فيـنـا**ماحنا من اللي يجزي الطيب بجحـود**هـذي عوايـد طبعـنـا واكتفيـنـا**الله خلقنا ازهود ونفنـي لـه ازهـود**اقولـهـا والله وكـيــل علـيـنـا**بسم العلم لاصـار عالـي ومرصـود**اقـولـهـا اقـولـهـا وانتهـيـنـا**حنا الكويت قيـادة وشعـب وجنـود*

----------


## نور الولاية

بجنون الحرف اتيت..
ببوح القلب تحديت..
قوة الجبال..وتمرد الأحوال..
بقيــــــــــــــــــــت..
بقلمكم ابحرت بنا بين امواج الفكر الجميل...
قمر الاكوان..
قد يكون حضوري بين ما تضعه من كلمات ضعيفا..
او صغيرا..
فلا املك سوى بضع كلمات اشكركم بها..
فبحركم اكبر من ان اضيف عليه نقطة ضائعة بوسطه ..
لا املك سوى ان اقول..
الشكر الجزيل اتركه على باب مقامكم..
اخي المتألق زمان..

----------


## الليل الأليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سلمت اناملك زمان على طرح الديوان لشاعر مميز 
وذالك يدل على رقي ذوقك ,اتمنى ان نسمعه صوتاً(اعني بذالك القصائد)
ننتظر المزيد.
             الليل الأليل

----------


## النغم انيني

تسلم الايادي اللي خطت 
نبي الصوت ينزل بعد في المنتدى لنفس الشاعر ادا ممكن

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

*حامد زيد من افضل الشعراء لدي*

*مشكور يازمان*
*عساك على القوة*
*ننتظر جديدك*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي زمان*

*وعساك على القوة* 

*والله يوفقك يا رب*

----------


## algazala

يعطيك الف عافيه على هالديوان الحلو


والاشعار الحلوة


تسلم يدك

----------


## همسات وله

تسلم اخي العزيز زمان على النقل الرائع لديوان شاعر مثل هذا الشاعر 
احسست في قصائده الكثير من المشاعر البسيطه والرائعه 
وطريقة سرده لاحداث القصيده غايه في الرقي والروعه 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## Princess

رووعه اخوي زمان
تسلم على طرح هالديوان
يعطيك الف عافيه
مشكور وما قصرت
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

تسلم أخ زمان في بعض الأخطاء البسيطة لو انتبهت ومشكور ماقصرت اني من زمان كنت ابي قصايده كتابه واللحين شفتهم تسلم والله

----------


## Lost N Life

(التمثال)


عفا الله عن خطا غدر الخناجر والضلـوع ابطـالبسامح واتركـك تحـت الظـلام الحالـك لحالـكدخيلك وفر دموعـك تـرى هـدر الدمـوع اذلالوترى ما فيه أحد يصبر مثـل صبـري بغربالـكانا عيب علـي أنقـض كلامـي والرجـال افعـالواذا قلت اقطـع احبالـك ترانـي بقطـع حبالـكعشان اكسب هدب عينك تجرعت العـذاب اشكـالوليتـك تـرأف بحالـي علشـان ارأف بحـالـكمسوي فـي حياتـي شـي مـا يذكـر ولا ينقـالحشا حتى العدو وهو العـدو مـا يعمـل اعمالـكتمسيني علـى الهـم وتصبحنـي علـى الغربـالتقلطنـي فناجيلـك وتقـصـر عـنـي دلالــكتحملت التعـب لجلـك وانـا حملـي يهـد جبـالرحلت من العـذاب ومـا وقفـت الا علـى جالـكعلامك كل مـا جيـك متواضـع جيتنـي تختـال؟معاك اليا متي بصبـر وصبـري معـك يحلالـك؟مثل ما اقبلـت لعيونـك لـزوم تلـد لـي باقبـالومثل ما قد حشمتك حس واحشم قلبي اشوى لـكأنـا محـدن بجابرنـي أسايـر معـك هالمنـوالترى لانـي تبيـع لـك ولا نـي باصغـر عيالـكأنا جيت اعشقك نبض ومشاعر ما اعشقك (تمثال)أنا جيت اسكنك واحياك وابقى فيـك وابقـى لـكأنا جيت بظما عاشق تعب يطـرد سـراب الـلالأنا جيت استفز رضاك مـن فرقـاك والجـا لـكأنا ما همت بك عاقل أنـا كنـت اعشقـك بخبـالأنا ما كنت احبك حي أنـا كنـت اعشقـك هالـكتخيل من كثر مـا اخـاف تلقـى للزعـل مدخـالأخاف اخطي على طيفـك وادوس برجلـي ظلالـكتبعتـك والعـرب تتبـع رعـود البـارق الهمـالوانا شفت المطـر يتبعـك فـي حلـك وترحالـككأن اللي خلق حسنك خلقني مـع جسـدك ظـلالوصرت اقرب جسد يمشي معـك باقفـاك واقبالـكأبـي قلبـك يحـس انـه فقـد بمحبتـه رجــالملكته من هدب عين وخسـرت رضـاه باهمالـكصحيح ان الفراق اقسـى ولكـن الوصـال محـالأنا صعبن علي أرضي غـرورك واضعـف قبالـكبعـد مـا حققـت عينـي فبعـدك للرقـاد امـالأعود للسهر؟ -- يا خـوي فـال الله ولا فالـك!ببدل نظرتك فيني واجـي لـك كـل يـوم بحـالبكون اقـرب مـن ثيابـك عليـك ولا تهيـا لـكبلمك وانثرك واجمعـك وارجـع وانثـرك باهمـالبخونك وازعلك وارضيك وازعل منك وارضى لـكأبرسم بالثرى وجهـك وابدفـن صورتـك برمـالأبشكي للعـرب فرقـاك واضحـك عنـد عذالـكأبهديك الوصال فـراق واهديـك الفـراق وصـالبسوي مثل مـا شوفـك تسـوي وافعـل افعالـكعشان تعرف من فينا الزعول ومن وسيـع البـالأبيـك تـذوق فنجالـي وانـا بــذوق فنجـالـكنصيحة واحتفظ فيها قصر معـك الزمـن أو طـالأبي تسمـع كلامـي زيـن وتحطـه علـى بالـكاذا حبك هبال اطفـال لـك عنـدي هبـال اطفـالولا --- وابشر بعد بهبال حب ٍ ما هـو بهبالـكواذا قصدك تهين اسمي عشـان تشمـت العـذالترى لا انته ولا غيرك --- ولا عشرة من اشكالك



*صح لسانك صح لسانك*
*روووووعه وكشخه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

تسلم اخي زمان على هذا الاشعار الحلو بس اكيد اني ما قرتهم كلهم قرأةبس الاولى وكلشش
حلو 
تسلم

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيك العافيه ع ديوان الرائع 


وحامد زيد ما في مثله في الشعر 


تحياتي

----------


## عبق الورد

الاشعار

مرة  حللللللللللوة 

بصراحة اعجبتني 2 

غرام الاحباب          والاسطورة 

بس هذا الي عجبني 

مشكور 

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

